# [Sujet unique] Les batteries



## macinside (9 Octobre 2005)

Ce sujet est dédié a toutes vos questions sur les batteries, ce sera votre sujet unique, n'oubliez pas de vous reférer a ce sujet avant toutes questions et merci d'éviter de créer de nouveaux sujets


----------



## Aziraphale (13 Octobre 2005)

salut

j'ai un powerbook G4 et ma batterie tient très peu la distance : en gros même pas la durée d'un film (pour un DVD ou un DiVX).

est-ce normal?


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2005)

Aziraphale a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> j'ai un powerbook G4 et ma batterie tient très peu la distance : en gros même pas la durée d'un film (pour un DVD ou un DiVX).
> 
> est-ce normal?




précise le modèle de PowerBook exact, l'age de la machine et l'age de la batterie


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Si tu regardes le film a partir d'un fichier sur ton ordi, un DVD, un disque externe...


----------



## kertruc (14 Octobre 2005)

Faut-il absolument acheter des batteries Apple ? 
Je pense aux batteries qu'on trouve chez Macway par exemple... Y a un risque ?


----------



## grantbis (18 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui est vraiment bizarre, c'est que la batterie allait tres bien et du jour au lendemain, impossible de faire passer le voyant à l'orange! Alors je mensais plutot à un pb de chargeur ou de circuit de recharge???
Je vais essayer de trouver un autre ibook pour faire des tests parce que racheter une batterie sans etre sur, ca fait cher pour un ordi de 3 ans et surtout si ca marche pas!


----------



## kertruc (21 Octobre 2005)

Une batterie pas cher pour ibook...
http://www.electronic-boulevard.com/detArticle.cfm?idArt=410&CFID=2245703&CFTOKEN=5baba9ed65711828-F8EC1630-B0D0-6834-29AF62D4BE60D1C2


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2005)

sur les g&#233;n&#233;rations r&#233;cente de batterie mieux vos la batterie constructeur, car c'est le fabricant qui ma&#238;trise le mieux les batteries


----------



## iBook12" (23 Octobre 2005)

Concernant l'utilisation de ma batterie, &#233;tant donn&#233; que mon portable est rarement allum&#233; dans un train ou dans des lieux sans connexion au r&#233;seau &#233;lectrique, j'enl&#232;ve la batterie...

De cette mani&#232;re, mon iBook a 18 mois et la batterie tient encore 5 heures avec le couple iTunes et Word ou une application "peu" gourmande...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour....

J'ai remarqué que lorsque la batterie de mon Pwb (neuf) se vide entierement, la date et l'heure ne sont pas sauvegarder. 
En effet, apres le redemmarage 
la machine affiche la date "originelle" 1970.... cela est il normal? je me souvien que meme sur mon vieil ibook, une fois la batterie vide l'ordinateur pouvait tenir plusieur heures en veille et me rétablir une date normale.

Merci d'avance pour vos remarque

Sébastien


----------



## NightWalker (25 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Euh non pas du tout... il est récent ton PB ?


----------



## iBook12" (25 Octobre 2005)

M&#234;me lorsque mon iBook &#233;tait tout r&#233;cent, lorsque je lui laissais passer une nuit sans sa batterie, il perdait les infos horloge/date...


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2005)

iBook12" a dit:
			
		

> Même lorsque mon iBook était tout récent, lorsque je lui laissais passer une nuit sans sa batterie, il perdait les infos horloge/date...




normal dans ce cas c'est la batterie qui permet de garder la date et l'heure


----------



## saturnin (25 Octobre 2005)

Salut tout le monde.
Voilà j'ai une question.
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un ibook depuis 1 mois et je me demande s'il est normal que celui-ci perde 30% de sa charge si je le laisse en veille (fermé mais pas éteint) pendant 12H00.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

tout d'abord merci pour les réponses.

Ben oui il est pluto recent, je l'est acheté il y a a peine de mois!! 
Est ce que cela puet il venir de la pile interne?


----------



## maiwennlg (26 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, j'en profite pour vous posez une tite question. Quel est la meilleure fa&#231;on d'&#233;conomiser la batterie de mon powerbook:
1)de faire uniquement des charges compl&#232;tes
2)ou bien d&#232;s que j'ai acc&#232;s &#224; une prise secteur j'enl&#232;ve la batterie, ou je peux la laisser?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2005)

maiwennlg a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'en profite pour vous posez une tite question. Quel est la meilleure façon d'économiser la batterie de mon powerbook:
> 1)de faire uniquement des charges complètes
> 2)ou bien dès que j'ai accès à une prise secteur j'enlève la batterie, ou je peux la laisser?
> 
> Merci d'avance!




merci de relise le premier message de ce sujet


----------



## iBook12" (31 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal dans ce cas c'est la batterie qui permet de garder la date et l'heure




Faux 

Je peux le laisser sans batterie pour une courte durée et il ne perd pas les données... l'iBook a une pile de bios ou une pile interne de petite capacité.


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2005)

iBook12" a dit:
			
		

> Faux
> 
> Je peux le laisser sans batterie pour une courte dur&#233;e et il ne perd pas les donn&#233;es... l'iBook a une pile de bios ou une pile interne de petite capacit&#233;.



il n'y ni pile ni batterie interne  juste un petit condo de charge avec une autonomie ridicule


----------



## romaing34 (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai essayé de rechercher l'info sur le forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de post répondant à ma question (ou alors je suis un gros boulet lol).

J'aurais voulu savoir, approximativement, combien comsommait l'ibook en veille sur la batterie.

En effet, mon ibook me suis depuis peu tous les jours à la fac, et j'hésite à le trimballer en veille depuis chez moi, ainsi qu'entre midi et deux. Actuellement, je l'éteins et le rallume avant de l'utiliser.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## iBook12" (2 Novembre 2005)

1% par heure... c'est ce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; pu constater 

Par contre, j'ignore combien de temps s'il reste allum&#233; une fois que la batterie est vide...


----------



## evilk (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous!!!!!

Voilà je vais acheter un powerbook 15'' et j'aimerais savoir la meilleur facon de conserver la batterie.
Je me suis renseigner c'est assez flou....
Des personnes me disent qu'il faut decharger la batterie puis charger complétement et l'utiliser le moins possible sur secteur.
D'autres me disent qu'il faut decharger complétement et recharger au minimum 1 fois par mois le reste du temps mieux vaut l'utiliser sur secteur cela prolonge la durée de la batterie.

Deux autres questions : -Que doit on faire la première fois que l'on utilise le portable,doit on recharger directement le portable ou le laisser se decharger avant de le recharger?
-Peut on recharger un pc portable en l'utilisant?

HELP!!!!!!!!!SVP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Novembre 2005)

ayant un powerbook G3 pismo, j'aimerais savoir où trouver une nouvelle batterie et à quel prix en neuf ou occasion ? Merci


----------



## locheux (3 Novembre 2005)

evilk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous!!!!!
> 
> Voilà je vais acheter un powerbook 15'' et j'aimerais savoir la meilleur facon de conserver la batterie.
> Je me suis renseigner c'est assez flou....
> ...


Y'a un sujet très complet sur les batteries de portable...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=831092#post831092
Mais tout est également indiqué sur le manuel de ton Pb, tu faus une décharge totale et après une charge complète. ceci est a répéter environ une fois par mois.
 Sinon ptite modif tu ne dois pas parler de "pc portable" mais "mac portable"


----------



## ficl (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour.

Je possède un Powerbook 15 pouces depuis le mois de mars, et ma batterie vient de me lâcher.

Dans un premier temps et à plusieurs reprises, l'ordi s'est arreté brusquement lorsque le témoin de charge atteignait 80%, et je ne pouvais ensuite pas recharger au delà de 97%.

Puis au bout d'une semaine, batterie totalement HS, avec une croix dans le symbole batterie en haut à droite de l'écran.

J'utilise modéremment cet ordi, mais je le laisse souvent en veille.

Est ce que ce genre de problème est déjà arrivé à d'autres utilisateurs? J'ai eu plusieurs portables (PC) et c'est la première fois que j'ai ce genre de désagrément.

Merci de me faire connaitre vos expériences et points de vue.


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2005)

mouais j'aima pas poster ici c'est mauvais signe pour ma machine...

bref, sur un tout nouveau powerbook 15", l'indicateur de l'état de la batterie m'indique n'importe quoi.
Elle se charge plutôt vite mais dès que je débranche l'alimentation le powerbook se met en sommeil profond (heureusement, comme ça je ne perds aucune donnée). En allant dans _à propose de ce mac / plus d'infos_ j'ai eu ça tandis que l'indicateur me signifiait que ma batterie était rechargée :
Batterie installée :	Oui
Premier avertissement de niveau bas :	Non
*Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	5
Capacité restante (mAh) :	5
Intensité de courant (mA) :	0*
Tension (mV) :	12546
Comptage de cycles :	8

les trois lignes en gras ça veut bien dire coup de fil au SAV Apple non ?

_les premiers cycles se sont très bien passé; le problème est arrivé brutalement_


----------



## Thanidran (17 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mouais j'aima pas poster ici c'est mauvais signe pour ma machine...
> 
> bref, sur un tout nouveau powerbook 15", l'indicateur de l'état de la batterie m'indique n'importe quoi.
> Elle se charge plutôt vite mais dès que je débranche l'alimentation le powerbook se met en sommeil profond (heureusement, comme ça je ne perds aucune donnée). En allant dans _à propose de ce mac / plus d'infos_ j'ai eu ça tandis que l'indicateur me signifiait que ma batterie était rechargée :
> ...



5mAh... tu bas le precedent reccord de batterie micro-capacité  Appelle le SAV pour qu'il t'envoit immediatement une nouvelle batterie... décidement ces nouvelles batteries ne sont pas tip top...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Powerbook reçu vendredi dernier, capacitlé comme ça depuis mercredi...

*Informations de la batterie :

  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Premier avertissement de niveau bas :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	670
  Capacité restante (mAh) :	670
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	0
  Tension (mV) :	12535
  Comptage de cycles :	6*


----------



## Thanidran (18 Novembre 2005)

sarkybob a dit:
			
		

> Powerbook reçu vendredi dernier, capacitlé comme ça depuis mercredi...
> 
> *Informations de la batterie :
> 
> ...



pareil, appelle le SAV pour un echange 
c'est plutot frequent sur les batteries de ces nouveaux PB 15"


----------



## chnoub (20 Novembre 2005)

bonjour
voila, j ai le dernier 12 pouces et je tiens 3h15 en unique lecture divx stocké sur le disque dur, et luminosité un peu baissée.. (le wifi et la dent bleue du baron coupés bien entendu)
qq un a t il testé sur un nouveau powerbook 15 pouces? avec un DD 5400 ou un 7200 ? (je suppose que la RAM n infuence pas)
c'est un point tres important pour moi avant de changer de mac, parce que les divx dans le train c'est incontournable (et la lecture d un dvd bouffe trop la batterie!)

merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> pareil, appelle le SAV pour un echange
> c'est plutot frequent sur les batteries de ces nouveaux PB 15"



Vivi, déjà fait depuis lundi dernier... On m'avait dit qu'elle serait la dans 3jours et qu'il ny avait pas de problème particulier avec les batteriers des 15...  J'attend toujours


----------



## Pan (20 Novembre 2005)

Mon iBook première génération fonctionne depuis cinq ans avec sa batterie d'origine (utilisation normale : quelques heures par jour). Qui dit mieux ?

Mais bon, là il faut que je la change : une autonomie de moins de cinq minutes, ce n'est plus possible.


----------



## an3k (20 Novembre 2005)

Mon iBook avait 4h d'autonomie en moyenne quand je l'ai acheté il y a un peu plus d'un an, puis de janvier à octobre c'était 3h, depuis la fin de la garantie, en meme pas un moi, c'est passé de 3h, à 1h, voir 45 minutes.... c'est un peu du foutage de geule, la garanti est finie, et mon portable n'est meme plus transportable.

que dit la politique apple dans ce cas là ?


----------



## alrog (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, je compte acheter un portable mac, et le critère de choix est avant tout l'autonomie, lequel me conseillez-vous?

Merci.


----------



## cinto (24 Novembre 2005)

bonjour à tous,

je sais que c'est un sujet déjà débattu mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à mon problème:
je possède un ibook g4/933 sous x.3.9 - la machine a +- 2 ans et la batterie n'a plus qu'une autonomie de 15 - 20 mn...
Hormis en racheter une, quelle sont les possibilités d'amélioration de l'autonomie de ma batterie?

merci à tous,

v


----------



## Thanidran (24 Novembre 2005)

aucune 

Certain sont allés les porter a Lourdes et, en les ayant faites tomber malencontreusement dans la fontaine en se penchant un peu, celles-ci en sont ressorti toutes NEUVEs !!! Impressionnant... 

ps : ce n'est qu'une boutate, n'y voyait pas une quelconque remarque deplacée ou autre


----------



## http (27 Novembre 2005)

Hello,

Je pose là une question entièrement ouverte, mais qui m'inquiète un peu malgré tout...

J'ai donc acheté mon 1er Mac, un PB 17", sur l'Apple Store début novembre et l'ai reçu 48 heures pllus tard le 4 novembre.

J'ai suivi scrupuleusement le processus de calibrage de la batterie. J'ai fait d'abord une charge initiale complète (tout en me servant de la machine), puis j'ai utilisé le Powerbook sur batterie jusqu'à ce qu'elle rende l'âme, puis une recharge complète, et une nouvelle décharge complète.

N'ayant pas d'utilisation nomade (pour le moment) de ma machine, je la laisse donc brancher en permanence sur le secteur. Je m'en sers surtout le soir, et, avant d'aller me coucher, je l'éteinds. Je ne la rallume que le lendemain matin avant de partir au bureau, puis je l'éteinds de nouveau jusqu'à mon retour de bureau le soir, et ainsi de suite...

Or je note depuis le début qu'en laissant mon PB sur secteur en permanence, la batterie perd régulièrement 1% de capacité en haut à droite de l'écran. Au début, elle affichait sans problème 100% après une recharge complète, tout en laissant le PB sur secteur après coup.
Ensuite, lors de la recharge suivante, elle n'est plus jamais montée à 100%. Elle s'arrête à 99%, alors que la fiche secteur sur le côté gauche du PB est allumée au vert.
Deux ou trois jours plus tard, le PB étant resté sur secteur, elle n'affiche plus que 98%...

Ce matin, elle était à 97%...

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Un problème de batterie ou un comportement normal malgré tout ?

J'ai envie d'appeler Apple demain, mais seulement si vous me confirmez que ce comportement n'est pas normal.

Encore merci pour vos conseils et avis.



*EDIT:* à toutes fins utiles, je viens de procéder à une réinitialisation de la PRAM, NVRAM et aussi de l'unité de gestion de l'énergie (PMU/SMU). Je poursuis sur la batterie là, dans l'attente qu'elle se décharge et avant de procéder à une recharge complète.


----------



## http (28 Novembre 2005)

Je poursuis dans mon feuilleton.
Après avoir donc procédé hier à une réinitialisation PRAM, VRAM et unité de gestion de l'énergie, j'ai laissé de nouveau mon PB 17" se décharger entièrement et l'ai rechargé illico jusqu'au bout.

La batterie ne monte pas à plus de 99% et la fiche de l'adaptateur secteur passe au vert.

Ce matin, lundi, j'ai appelé le support Apple au téléphone.

Appel très long, juste pour m'entendre dire 2 choses:

1- il n'est pas bon de laisser la batterie dans son logement si on utilise exclusivement le PB sur secteur :rateau: (bizarre comme annonce: j'ai utilisé des tonnes de PC portables avant ce 1er Mac, sans que cela ne pose aucun problème...)

2- on me conseille d'amener le PB dans un centre agréé (il a à peine 1 mois ) pour un diagnostic... On m'a donné Krystena à Levallois (92), le plus proche de chez moi.

Autant dire que je reste sur ma faim et que je ma'attendais plutôt à ce qu'on me renvoie une batterie pour que je puisse tester (quitte à renvoyer celle que j'ai en ce moment).

Bref, le rêve n'aura duré que 3 semaines avant que les premiers soucis n'arrivent...

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce synptôme de batterie ?


----------



## Thanidran (28 Novembre 2005)

il me semble, mais je ne suis pas sur, que sur secteur, le compteur n'atteint quasi jamais 100% est reste sur 99% au max, et attend que la charge soit inferieur a un certain niveau (95% ?) pour relancer une charge afin d'eviter de ne trop solliciter la batterie pour rien... (imagine si elle passe son temps a etre rechargé quelques seconde dés qu'elle passe a 99% en boucle toutes les 5 min ?). Je pense que si ton autonomie est OK, alors il ne s'agit pas là d'un probleme, mais d'un fonctionement normal. Maintenant, je n'ai pas de powerbook (j'ai lu ça sur un autre post de ce forum si je me souviens bien) et ne peut pas verifier de vizu, mais ça ne me parait pas anormal plus que ça


----------



## http (28 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour ton explication Thanidran 
Il est vrai que je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle-là :rose:

Et je n'ai pas noté non plus d'anomalies particulières en termes d'autonomie, les quelques fois où j'ai attendu qu'il se décharge par lui-même...

Je vais attendre cette fois de voir jusqu'où la batterie descend, et si la recharge reprend à un moment donné.

Merci en tout cas pour ton avis


----------



## Thanidran (28 Novembre 2005)

de rien  Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Macmao (29 Novembre 2005)

Salut !

Voilà en bref j'ai le tout nouveau powerbook 15" SD, super machine d'ailleurs... et manque de chance chui tombé sur une batterie défectueuse... impossible de la charger, bref sujet déjà évoqué et apparemment courant sur les nouveaux Powerbook ... Donc voilà je réçois mon powerbook mercredi dernier... J'appelle AppleCare le jeudi pour avoir une nouvelle batterie... Et je l'ai reçu hier(lundi)  , nickel donc... une batterie neuve qui fonctionne ahah !
Bon en revanche c'est pour renvoyer la batterie défectueuse... j'ai pas du tout capter, parce qu'on m'a parlé d'etiquettes dans la boites à utiliser pour la renvoyer dans la même boîte et j'ai pas eu d'étiquettes... Et le livreur d'UPS m'a dit qu'il n'y avait rien qui indiquait qu'il devait reprendre le colis...

ça c'est passé comment vous pour renvoyer la batterie défectueuse via UPS...? je pense que c'est la même procédure que pour le programme d'échange des batteries qu'on voit sur le site de support Apple. Donc il doit bien y avoir 2,3 témoins sur ce forum...

Voilà ça m'inquiète quand même parce que j'ai 10 jours pour la rendre sinon je la paye  :hein: 

Merci


----------



## Thanidran (29 Novembre 2005)

tu les as rappelé pour leur demander ?


----------



## Macmao (29 Novembre 2005)

Sinon j'ai 2 étiquettes collées sur le colis, les 2 mêmes... Avec ecrit "Apple Service", "Battery,Lith,Ion,50W,  3 codes barres en tout par étiquette, un numéro de série à 7 chiffres, pas d'adresse, quantité : 1 " .... ça à rien à voir avec UPS ça? Mais plutôt les stocks internes à Apple... Sinon le livreur il aurait percuté nan?

Sinon pour appeler UPS euh je veux bien mais ils pourraient donner un numéro...Et si j'ai pas d'étiquette de renvoie à quoi bon leur demander de venir chercher le colis, je trouve pas ça logique...


----------



## Thanidran (29 Novembre 2005)

non mais je voulais dire telephoner a Apple, pour savoir comment tu devais t'y prendre


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

moi je répondrai plutôt « RTFM* »

(un des deux livrets imprimés en noir et blanc joints à ta batterie)







*_Read The Fucking Manuel_


----------



## Macmao (29 Novembre 2005)

Sauf qu'ils m'ont mis une belle feuille en anglais qui s'adresse uniquement aux clients canadiens et américains... D'ou le "j'ai pas tout capté" ...

J'appel AppleCare demain je serais fixé ...


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

tu n'as pas deux livret dont un de 20 pages dont la page 15 te concerne 


enfin : décolle l'étiquette UPS présente sur le carton > prends la batterie neuve > mets la batterie moins neuve dans le même carton > *ne remets pas de ruban adhésif, UPS le fera* > colle l'étiquette qui était glissée dans la boite > appelle le numéro indiqué page 15 (0800 12828 pour la Belgique ; 0800 877 877 pour la France et 0800 22510 pour le Grand Duché de Luxembourg)


----------



## Macmao (29 Novembre 2005)

Nooon  

Pas de manuels, juste une feuille A4 pliée en deux qui s'adresse aux US, Canada, avec DHL comme transporteur ... 
Pas d'étiquette non plus glissée dans la boîte ...
Je vous rassure ils ont quand même mis la batterie neuve...
Bon j'éspère qu'ils vont trouver une solution Apple là parce que je l'ai un peu mauvaise...Il manquerait plus que je la paye...

:sleep:


----------



## Macmao (30 Novembre 2005)

lol 

1 premier appel à AppleCare : C'est normal monsieur même sans étiquette de retour vous devez appeler UPS, tout est normal...

Appel à UPS : On peut rien faire monsieur sans étiquette de retour  

Rerappel Apple Care : Bon on vous envoie les étiquettes dans les plus brefs délais 

Ahlala , enfin bon... je vais allez profitez de mon nouveau portable tiens...


----------



## Thanidran (1 Décembre 2005)

mdr  c'est du grand n'importe quoi lol


----------



## julien75 (6 Décembre 2005)

Messieurs dames,

Mon ibook G4 a à peine plus de 2 mois, et malgrè ma diligence lors de l'étalonnage initial, la batterie est désormais bloquée à 59 %, après avoir été bloquée à 80%, ce qui m'ennuyait, donc j'ai ré-étalonner, et ca ne va pas plus loin que 59%.
Que faire???

merci pour votre précieuse aide!

Julien et Randy boukgékatr, son nouveau meilleur ami.


----------



## benjaminbis (6 Décembre 2005)

Si c'est un 12", peut-être es-tu concerné par le programme d'échange de batterie ?


----------



## Macmao (6 Décembre 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 1 premier appel à AppleCare : C'est normal monsieur même sans étiquette de retour vous devez appeler UPS, tout est normal...
> 
> ...



juste pour dire qu'hier j'ai reçu l'étiquette avec une vraie notice cette fois...et UPS est passé prendre le colis ce matin... Voilà fin de l'histoire lol


----------



## Vick (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais investir dans une nouvelle batterie pour mon iBook G3 600 12', double USB, acheté en 2001 mais j'avoue ne plus trop m'y retrouver dans l'offre des revendeurs online. Je précise qu'il a un tigre .2 sous le capot, donc ça bouffe  

Vaut-il mieux 
1- > ça http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_39_251&products_id=4255
 2 -> ça http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_39_248&products_id=4827 
ou 3 -> ça http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/91301/wo/S72N6wbB3B4w3a3AxDM17RXYsld/1.0.19.1.0.8.25.7.11.0.3 ??

Mon premier choix s'orientait sur le premier lien (autonomie, compatibilité avec les vieux modèles de G3 de 2001. Je suis souvent amenée à prendre le TGV (pas en 1ère classe) et plus la batterie tiendra, plus je pourrait bosser sans arrière-pensée. Mais le post de Macinside, un peu plus haut, déconseille les fabriquants autres qu'Apple...  

Pour les deux autres liens, je m'interroge : sont-ils vraiment compatibles avec les vieux G3 ? ET si oui, y'a t-il vraiment une différence d'autonomie sensible entre une puissance de 53 W et de 50 W ?? Merci de me donner votre avis (si vous en avez un :rateau avant que j'appelle tout ce petit monde et qu'ils me baratinent...


----------



## benjaminbis (6 Décembre 2005)

Peut-être mon témoignage t'aidera à choisir entre batterie Apple / Générique...

J'ai changé la batterie de mon PB 12" 867Mhz, c'est le modèle A1022... bref, ni une ni deux, en voyant le tarif de 129¤ sur l'AppleStore je vais chez aboutbatteries.com (même pas la peine de penser à eBay...). Je commande l'article le jeudi, le samedi midi c'est dans ma boîte au lettre quand je rentre chez moi, je tente donc de l'installer dessuite... :

1. La batterie ne rentre pas... ben mince alors 
2. Je tente de retailler la coque, ou plutôt le cache, mais rien à faire cette batterie ne veut pas se loger dans son emplacement... damned.
3. Je vois que je peux enlever le cache en alu (celui de la générique est en plastique, et plus foncé que l'alu...) de la batterie Apple. Je tente donc de retirer celui qui est présent sur la nouvelle batterie, mais là, ce n'est pas du tout la même conception, au lieu d'avoir une batterie finie et fermée chez Apple, là c'est une sacrée quantitée de colle (et quelle colle !!) associé au cache qui servent à fermer la batterie... moi je dis : MDR Bref, pas moyen de faire autrement que d'arracher à la barbare ce foutu cache en plastique, ensuite j'y ai placé le cache en alu, et là miracle, ça rentre !

Je ne sais pas si je suis un cas isolé mais pour 50¤ d'économie, faut la vouloir sa batterie !!


----------



## bixtch (7 Décembre 2005)

bonjour, 
une question qui peux certainement paraître stupide, mais bon je la pose tout de même.

Est-il possible d'utiliser un ibook sur secteur en ayant la batterie de retirer?


Merci


----------



## Niconemo (7 Décembre 2005)

Oui.


----------



## applebarjote (7 Décembre 2005)

maiwennlg a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'en profite pour vous posez une tite question. Quel est la meilleure façon d'économiser la batterie de mon powerbook:
> 1)de faire uniquement des charges complètes
> 2)ou bien dès que j'ai accès à une prise secteur j'enlève la batterie, ou je peux la laisser?
> 
> Merci d'avance!



Je vous communique quelques astuces pour avoir la plus longue autonomie possible de sa baterie en bon fonctionnement : 

- fond d'écran le plus blanc possible
- aller dans economiseur d'énergie (dans Préférences système) et faire les réglages correspondant à - l'utilisation : secteur ou batterie (voir Aide Mac du Finder) : si secteur : fonctionnement optimum; si batterir : longévité maximale de la batterie;

- laisser la batterie/ordinateur au frais (pas à côté de la cheminée ou radiateur), et Apple conseil qu'en cas d'inutilisation de plus de 2 mois, enlever la batterie et la conserver dans un endroit frais.

Personnellement je ne crois pas que ce qui compte ce soit vraiment des décharges / recharges complètes régulièrement ni une utilisation plus ou moins modérée du branchement sur le secteur qui jouent mais bien l'énergie que l'on va nécessiter lors de l'utilisation. Pour preuve : si vous laisser votre portable en veille, la batterie se décharge très peu. Si vous l'utiliser pendant 2 heures à voir un film à fond obscure .... courrez vite au secteur. A propos, des réglages pour regarder un DVD sont également dans économiseur d'énergie. voir cependant ce conseil d' Apple pour les décharges / recharges .

Enfin, sachez que si le voyant ne se met pas à l'orange quand vous rechargez la batterie, c'est qu'elle ne l'accepte pas : voir à ce sujet la fiche Apple.

J'ai un ibook G4 acheté en novembre 2003. En une demi heure où j'ai écrit ce message en écoutant de la musique ... et mes conseils appliqués: la batterie est passée de 100 % à 75 %, soit 1/4 de l'énergie de la batterie, je ne me souviens pas qu'elle ait fait mieux un jour !


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2005)

il y a surtout ce sujet en début de forum


----------



## Vick (7 Décembre 2005)

benjaminbis a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être mon témoignage t'aidera à choisir entre batterie Apple / Générique...


Merci benjaminbis   , je crois que je vais pas trop m'éloigner d'Apple. En fait, au-delà du choix du fournisseur (dans le cas de l'iBook G3, toujours), il y a celui de la taille des nouvelles batteries. Je m'explique : la seule batterie proposée par l'Apple Store pour un iBook dual USB, c'est celle qui va avec un 12'1 (lien n°3 de mon post précédent)... J'en déduis donc qu'elle ne doit pas coller si bien que ça avec un iBook G3 de 2001. Au lieu de nous préciser en quelques lignes quels modèles cette batterie peut remplacer, ils restent très vagues dans leur descriptif, genre démerdez-vous et raquez vos 129 ¤. La surprise du chef est à réception du colis...  Bref, je vais voir ça avec eux. Mais si vous pouvez jeter un bref coup d'oeil à mes liens, honorables MacGéeurs  , je suis sûre que votre avis éclairé pourra même servir à d'autres  ...


----------



## benjaminbis (11 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'Apple ne donne pas beaucoup d'infos sur ses produits... je me pose la même question pour mon PowerBook G4 12" 867Mhz, a priori la batterie de l'AppleStore est identique mais l'interrogation subsiste.
En ce qui concerne ton iBook, je ne sais vraiment pas, je te conseillerais de contacter Apple et d'acheter si possible une batterie Apple ! Malgré ma relative satisfaction quant au bidouillage que j'ai fait avec ma batterie générique (et je ne te souhaite pas d'avoir le même soucis !), je pense la stocker en batterie de secours et m'offrir pour Noël une vraie batterie Apple...


----------



## tinibook (12 Décembre 2005)

J'avais commencé mon petit coup de geule là mais je me suis dit que c'était mieux de continuer ici. Je pense que les modos apprécieront, hein ? 

Alors voilà la batterie défectueuse est le modèle A1148 et le n° de série *3K5424XXXXXX que je viens de refiler à UPS.

La nouvelle est exactement le même modèle mais avec le n° de série *3K5470XXXXXX reçue en étant chargée à moitié et ayant une capacité de charge complète de 4,524 Ah.

Alors je vais bien la calibrer selon la nouvelle procédure et j'aviserai ensuite sur le comportement de ce nouvel accu. 

Pour info la dernière avait tenu 15 cycles  sachant que cela pourrait être bien un problème hardware selon les dires d'un spécialiste.

Wait & See 

Edit: J'ai crisé vendredi mais aujourd'hui (lundi) l'accu est entre mes mains donc merci à l'Apple Care pour la vitesse de réaction


----------



## amolerouquin (13 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tpus.
je me demandais juste si il existait des batterie à plus de 45 wh(capacité d'une batterie de PB 12") ? est-ce qu'il n'existe pas aussi de batteries "externe" un peu comme pôur l'ipod ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Thanidran (15 Décembre 2005)

chez la concurrence, biensur qu'il y a, des batteries 9 cellules qui tiennent bien plus le pavé que celle du PB (mais elles sont bien plus imposante, et donc ça ne va pas avec l'optique du portable légé, design epuré, et superbement integré...). Sinon en batterie externe, pourquoi ne prendrais tu pas une seconde batterie "interne" ?


----------



## Vick (15 Décembre 2005)

Question bête :rateau: : lorsque l'on change de batterie sur un portable, y-a-t-il un risque quelconque d'endommagement de l'ordi si on le laisse branché sur secteur (éteint, je précise) ? 

Je dis ça parce que le mien m'avait donné quelques soucis, un jour où j'avais retiré sa batterie (mais tout débranché). En le rallumant, la date avait été ramenée à 1970 et, par la suite, j'avais eu des problèmes au démarrage. 

Ça cache peut-être des dysfonctionnements au niveau de la PRAM et de l'unité centrale de gestion d'énergie (j'ai lu dans les forums Apple US que l'iBook n'avait PAS de pile interne) mais, comme je n'ai pas de pb au quotidien, à part la batterie en fin de vie, j'ai pas envie de lancer de réparations longues, coûteuses et hasardeuses. 

Donc, si laisser brancher l'ordi pendant la courte phase de remplacement de la batterie me permet d'éviter le syndrome d'Hibernatus et d'autres pbs, c'est pas plus mal. Voilà, heu... j'espère avoir été claire... Y a-t-il dans l'assistance des personnes qui ont changé leur batterie d'iBook/PB et qui ont rencontré des pbs... ou aucun ?

Merci de partager avec nous vos expériences, messieurs-dames


----------



## Titoon (16 Décembre 2005)

Salut! 
Je vais faire l'heureuse futur pocession d'un Ibook G4... 

Donc voila j'ai vu un topic génrale:
2°) que faire a la première utilisation de ma batterie ?

la première chose a faire et qu'il faut absolument faire c'est une calibration de la batterie, pour ça vous devez en premier lieu d'effectuer une charge complète de cette batterie(machine allumé ou éteinte peu importe), puis débrancher l'adaptateur secteur et enfin utiliser la machine jusqu'à l'extinction, cette opération est a reproduire de façon régulière (une a 2 fois par mois)

Donc pour la premiere fois... Charger et decharger a bloc! ca ne me dérnage pas!
Seulement la personne dit qu'il faut le fiare a deux fois par mois estce vraiment nécessaire? Je veu dire que penser a charger et dehcarger a fond tous les mois heuuu... MAIS POURTANT j'ai vraiment envie d'une batterie performante! 

Donc cette technique est toujours d'actualité... ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> Je vais faire l'heureuse futur pocession d'un Ibook G4...
> 
> Donc voila j'ai vu un topic génrale:
> ...



Salut !
oui cette technique est toujours d'actualité ... tu peux trouver plus de détail dans les FAQ de la section batterie sur le forum ... sinon c'est pas contraignant ... tu as juste a penser de pas la brancher de suite quand tu veux la recharger mais plutôt à laisser se décharger. 
Sinon pourquoi ce smiley en entête de ton message ?? Un ? aurait été plus approprié ...


----------



## benjaminbis (16 Décembre 2005)

Vick a dit:
			
		

> Question bête :rateau: : lorsque l'on change de batterie sur un portable, y-a-t-il un risque quelconque d'endommagement de l'ordi si on le laisse branché sur secteur (éteint, je précise) ?



Je suppose que si ça ne pose pas de problème pour l'iBook de bixtch (voir la réponse à son post plus haut dans ce sujet) ça ne posera pas de problème pour ton iBook également.


----------



## Vick (17 Décembre 2005)

benjaminbis a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que si ça ne pose pas de problème pour l'iBook de bixtch (voir la réponse à son post plus haut dans ce sujet) ça ne posera pas de problème pour ton iBook également.


Merci de me répondre, ben . 

Pour le fonctionnement, oui, ça ne pose pas de problème mais je n'ai pas lu de post spécifique sur la phase de changement de batterie. J'ai lu ailleurs qu'un ordi pouvait être sérieusement endommagé si l'on procédait à cette opération alors qu'il est allumé mais je n'ai pas vu de confirmation pour le cas où l'on prend la précaution de l'éteindre au préalable, toujours branché sur secteur... 

_Alons allons, à vot' bon coeur messieurs-dames, c'est du bon post, pas cher, profitez-en je brade tout avant Noël. C'est pas 4, pas 3, pas 2 mais 1 question nulle que je vous offre, profitez-en y'en aura pas pour tout le monde !!!..._


----------



## benjaminbis (17 Décembre 2005)

Vick a dit:
			
		

> Pour le fonctionnement, oui, ça ne pose pas de problème mais je n'ai pas lu de post spécifique sur la phase de changement de batterie. J'ai lu ailleurs qu'un ordi pouvait être sérieusement endommagé si l'on procédait à cette opération alors qu'il est allumé mais je n'ai pas vu de confirmation pour le cas où l'on prend la précaution de l'éteindre au préalable, toujours branché sur secteur...



Mais pourquoi une telle peur de débrancher son ordi et d'en retirer la batterie ? 

Non, sans rire, le changement de la batterie ne devrait pas te prendre plus d'une minute sauf si tu as fait usage de stupéfiants ou que tu as acheté une batterie générique  Donc il y a peux de risque que quand tu rallume ta machine, Mac OS se soit remis en 1976.

De plus, si retirer la batterie alors que la machine est branchée, mais éteinte, était risqué, je pense que cela figurerait dans le manuel, ce qui n'est pas le cas (du moins pour mon PowerBook).


----------



## Vick (17 Décembre 2005)

benjaminbis a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi une telle peur de débrancher son ordi et d'en retirer la batterie ?


... parce que l'infâme Bugman n'est jamais loin et qu'il n'aime pas que je touche à ma batterie... :hosto:


----------



## jugnin (17 Décembre 2005)

Ma batterie s'est bloquée pour la première fois à 99% le 1er novembre. J'ai suivi la procédure indiquée plus haut par jo_6466, le problème s'est résolu. 

Le problème est réapparu la semaine dernière, la bague est repassée au après la recharge. Mais après quelques alternances rapprochées vert/orange, la bague est de nouveau restée au orange. Mon portable n'a pas bougé du secteur de puis, et au moment où j'écris ce post, ça fait 10 minutes que je suis sur "(calcul...)", la charge est de 95,9%.

Je me demande si ce comportement ne témoigne pas d'un premier signe de faiblesse.

Mon iBook à moins de deux ans et la batterie, lors de se dernière utilisation jusqu'à l'extinction à la fac, a duré près de quatre heures en traitement de texte.

Edit : Trente minutes plus tard, ça "calcule" encore, la charge est de 95,5%.

"Comptage de cycles :	237

Informations de l?adaptateur secteur :

  Adaptateur secteur (watts) :	50
  Connecté :	Oui
  En cours de chargement :	*non*"


----------



## juanvincent (23 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai le dernier powerbook 15, et j'ai le même problème que vous tous, sauf que reset PMU ca change rien du tout, je l'ai fait 100 fois. Le pire c'est que ma batterie est chargée à bloc et que tout le confirme... Même l'ordi la recharge et la reconnait. MAIS si j'ai le malheur de débrancher l'alimentation secteur, DOWN! Si j'allume le portable sans alim secteur, UP then DOWN! Yeah! I love Apple.
Ca sent le SAV ça... Franchement c'est mon premier mac, mais vu ce que je lis ils en font un peu bcp trop chez Apple... Ca mérite du maxi geste commercial généralisé ce genre de conneries.


----------



## eric28fr (28 Décembre 2005)

Coucou tout le monde, 


dernièrement j'avais d' ecrit ma "tristesse" de voir ma batterie HS sur un powerbook 15" neuf de 2 semaines (Mais je m'etais trompé de forum....desolé).
Donc ça c'etait hier...appel vers apple qui me confirme que ma batterie etait naze et que j'allais en recevoir une autre dans 5 jours...sur ce, j'etais degouté et furieux....une batterie naze au bout de 15 j, ne me disait rien pour la suite...mais....
Mais voila qu'aujourd'hui Surprise! UPS sonne a ma porte!!! oui oui ma batterie tte neuve en moins de 24h !! ça c'est de la réactivité!! et ma foi j'en suis pas mecontent donc bravo a Apple et merci.
Surtout que c'etait bien l'objet de la panne et que je peux de n ouveux me balader a travers mon appart.
Donc comme quoi malgré tout si on est  degouté au depart de la panne, une bonne reactivité fait tout oublié!!!
Merci Apple, Merci UPS
Eric


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Décembre 2005)

eric28fr a dit:
			
		

> recevoir une autre dans 5 jours...sur ce, j'etais degouté et furieux....une batterie naze au bout de 15 j, ne me disait rien pour la suite...mais....



 ... 
Apple ou autre tout produit est susceptible d'avoir un vis caché, ça arrive... la différence est comment la société remédie au problème ... pour ça Apple est top je trouve.


----------



## hdizazzo (28 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a surtout ce sujet en début de forum



bon, alors, je vais probablement devoir me couvrir de cendres et effectuer illico un pélerinage à genoux jusqu'au bureau de steve jobs, mais ça fait un bon moment que je parcours ce sujet (et le forum vérouillé sur la question, et les pages apple.com), mais j'ai toujours pas de réponse claire et nette à ma question.
question qui est la suivante: quand je travaille sur mon iBook chez moi, je me branche sur le secteur ou je laisse ma batterie se vider ?
certains disent que ça change rien, d'autres que si la batterie se recharge avant d'être complètement morte, ça la nique, d'autres qu'il faut l'enlever, enfin bon, je nage...


----------



## http (28 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part, et compte-tenu de la nature lithium-ion des dites batteries et de leur insensibilité à l'effet mémoire, je l'utilise sans y réfléchir plus que cela.
Passée la procédure initiale de calibrage, permettant à la batterie de prendre toute sa dimension, un peu à la manière d'un nouveau-né qui se remplit les poumons la toute première fois, j'utilise toujours mon Powerbook sur secteur à la maison, et je le débranche pour l'utiliser sur sa batterie dès que je le souhaite, exactement comme mon téléphone mobile.
Enfin, je ne pense pas que vider entièrement la batterie soit très recommandé, les batteries lithium-ion n'aimant pas particulièrement ce genre d'exercice, à moins que l'électronique embarquée dans la batterie ne l'empêche de descendre en dessous d'un certain seul de charge fixé, et ce dans le but de préserver sa santé sur le long terme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

salut salut 
question en passant : 
je dispose d'un ibook 12 pouces depuis plus de deux ans, et la batterie commence à être bien naze...
Genre une quarantaine de minutes d'autonomie.
Bon, ok, pas grave, j'évite de faire des trucs trop importants à plus de dix mètres d'un prise de courant, je m'en sors...
Mais depuis quelques mois, il y a un problème supplémentaire...
Quand la batterie est vide, l'ordimini ne me prévient pas qu'il est sur la réserve d'énergie, il ne se met pas en sommeil, il coupe d'un coup, comme ça sans prévenir.
Ca par contre ça m'embête, je n'ose plus utiliser la batterie plus de cinq minutes d'affilée de peur de voir encore le bouzin couper brusquement. (après c'est redémarrage interminable, réglage de l'horloge, c'est chiant quoi.)
D'ou la question :
Y a-t-il un moyen de faire une "remise à niveau pour batterie en vrac", qui puisse faire comprendre à mon ibook quand il y a de la réserve et quand il n'y en a pas?
Qu'il me prévienne avant que la batterie lâche d'un coup, bêtement, comme ça?


----------



## super-paul0 (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour
J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon apple powerbook G4 15 pouces, acheté chez graphiland.
C'est vraiment une super bécane mais j'ai un problème.
J'ai commencé par démarrer l'ordi en le branchant sur le secteur.
La couleur du connecteur orange est passé au vert au bout de quelques minutes et la batterie ne charge pas du tout : le témoin de charge reste à 0% et impossible bien sur de l'utiliser en débranchant le secteur.
S'agit-il d'une batterie défectueuse ou d'un problème avec l'ordi ?
Est-ce le revendeur qui doit m'adresser une nouvelle batterie ou faut-il que je m'adresse directement à apple ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Décembre 2005)

super-paul0 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon apple powerbook G4 15 pouces, acheté chez graphiland.
> C'est vraiment une super bécane mais j'ai un problème.
> J'ai commencé par démarrer l'ordi en le branchant sur le secteur.
> ...



Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG 
si tu as un problème tu dois t'adresser à Apple. 
Quand tu utilises ton ordinateur sur secteur qu'elles sont les indications de durée restante avant la charge ??


----------



## super-paul0 (31 Décembre 2005)

Les indications sont bizarres. Le temps restant pour la charge indique 380 heures !


----------



## saturnin (2 Janvier 2006)

Salut tout le monde!

Une petite question concernant l'ibook : si j'ai celui ci branché sur secteur sans la batterie et que soudain je dois partir, puis je remettre la batterie sans avoir à l'éteindre?
Et pour le sens inverse, peut on le mettre sur secteur et enlever la batterie?

Merci!


----------



## Zyrol (2 Janvier 2006)

oui sans probleme.


----------



## saturnin (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## benjaminbis (4 Janvier 2006)

benjaminbis a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'Apple ne donne pas beaucoup d'infos sur ses produits... je me pose la même question pour mon PowerBook G4 12" 867Mhz, a priori la batterie de l'AppleStore est identique mais l'interrogation subsiste.



Je confirme que la batterie Apple vendue actuellement est compatible avec les plus vieux modèles donc je suppose que ça doit être la même chose pour toutes les machines...


----------



## kyman (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai un vieux powerBook G3 la batterie est nase mais j'en ai commandé une autre, mais le problème qui m'inquiète un peu la pile de la Pram car quand je débranche l'ordinateur du secteur il perd la date et l'heure.Est-ce que en remettant une batterie neuve ça va résoudre ce problème? Ou cette pile est nase aussi et je n'en touve pas sur ebay Il  s'agit d'un PWB  Lombard.
Si je ne suis pas dans le bon topic excusez moi?
Merci de me répondre ou envoyez .


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

kyman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'ai un vieux powerBook G3 la batterie est nase mais j'en ai commandé une autre, mais le problème qui m'inquiète un peu la pile de la Pram car quand je débranche l'ordinateur du secteur il perd la date et l'heure.Est-ce que en remettant une batterie neuve ça va résoudre ce problème? Ou cette pile est nase aussi et je n'en touve pas sur ebay Il  s'agit d'un PWB  Lombard.
> Si je ne suis pas dans le bon topic excusez moi?
> Merci de me répondre ou envoyez .



Il n'y a pas de pile sur ces PowerBook, si la batterie est HS, et le secteur débranché, cette situation est normale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un PowerBook G3 PDQ muni d'une batterie récente. Suite à une erreur indéterminée de manip, elle s'est partiellement déchargée (je veux dire par là que certains des éléments sont complètement déchargés, alors que d'autres restent chargés à bloc). Si quelqu'un qui les connais pouvait me communiquer les tensions théoriques que doit délivrer cette batterie (il y en à 4), ou si quelqu'un à une machine similaire avec la batterie en état et un voltmètre, pouvait les mesurer et me les communiquer (il y a 4 tensions, cinq bornes, le moins est du côté vers le centre de la batterie, et les quatre plus, en allant vers son bord), je pourrais envisager une recharge partielle de ce bloc qui lui permettrait d'être de nouveau reconnu par mon PowerBook (actuellement, malgré plusieurs réinitialisation de la "Power Management Unit", le PB ne "voit" pas la batterie, alors qu'au moins un des éléments est chargé à bloc (si je coupe l'alim secteur, le powerbook ne s'éteint qu'au bout de trois ou quatre minutes, alors qu'il pense ne pas avoir de batterie dans le logement, et ce tant sous OS 9 que sous OS X).


----------



## kyman (7 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de pile sur ces PowerBook, si la batterie est HS, et le secteur débranché, cette situation est normale.


Salut Pacal,
Je suis désolé j'ai eu 3 powerBook G3 et il y a bien une pile pour la PRAM,elle est visible quand on enlève le boîtier du lecteur de CD.
D'ailleurs j'en ai commandé une aux USA.
Tu dois confondre avec un autre modèle
macatouva 34


----------



## zvain (8 Janvier 2006)

salut

j'ai acheté un powerbook nouvelle generation à la mi-octobre et nous sommes le 8 janvier, et ma batterie li-on a déjà un gros problème!! alors que son autonomie etait d'au moins 3h jusqu'à maintenant, hier, d'un coup, j'ai débranché l'alim secteur et elle s'est dechargé à une vitesse incroyable (16 minutes!!) j'ai rien compris.

Depuis j'ai rechargé plusieurs fois et c'est passé à 30 minutes... vous savez d'où ca peut venir? ca  fait seulement trois mois que je l'utilise et ces derniers temps, j'utilisais très peu la batterie (contrairement aux 2 premiers mois).

merci


----------



## benjaminbis (8 Janvier 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> j'ai acheté un powerbook nouvelle generation à la mi-octobre et nous sommes le 8 janvier, et ma batterie li-on a déjà un gros problème!! alors que son autonomie etait d'au moins 3h jusqu'à maintenant, hier, d'un coup, j'ai débranché l'alim secteur et elle s'est dechargé à une vitesse incroyable (16 minutes!!) j'ai rien compris.
> 
> ...



Salut et Bienvenue sur MacGé 

Comme pour les autres, tu devrais passer un coup de fil chez Apple, ils vont certainement te proposer un échange de batterie


----------



## zvain (8 Janvier 2006)

oui je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire demain mais je suis allé sur le site d' apple, j'ai rentré mon numero de serie et je viens de remarquer qu'il ne connaissait pas mon num et qu'il etait impossible pour eux de m'indiquer ma garantie applecare. Alors il me demande de remplir des infos et de leur envoyer un justificatif comme quoi j'ai bien acheté l'ordinateur en octobre mais je n'ai pas ce justificatif!! du moins pas dans mon appart mais chez mes parents où je ne retourne pas avant longtemps...

Je suis dans la mouise  en plus j'avais besoin de cette batterie juste la semaine prochaine. ils peuvent pas voir que mon ordi est encore garantie comme c'est un nouveau modèle... ?


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2006)

au cas ou tu l'ignore la garantie c'est a toi de la justifie avec ta facture d'achat


----------



## Thanidran (9 Janvier 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> j'ai acheté un powerbook nouvelle generation à la mi-octobre et nous sommes le 8 janvier, et ma batterie li-on a déjà un gros problème!! alors que son autonomie etait d'au moins 3h jusqu'à maintenant, hier, d'un coup, j'ai débranché l'alim secteur et elle s'est dechargé à une vitesse incroyable (16 minutes!!) j'ai rien compris.
> 
> ...



Avant toute chose, je voulais preciser quelque chose. Si la capacité actuelle de la batterie est dans les alentours de 4300-4400 mAh dans les 100 premiers cycle environ, alors elle est "normale" et ne presente pas de defaut de fonctionnement apparement, donc si il y a un probleme d'autonomie cela vient probablement d'autre chose. (processus qui utilise un max de ressource processeur, ecran trop lumineux, utilisation intensive du HD ou du lecteur dvd, voir au besoin, observer la decharge de la batterie a l'aide de X-Charge qui permet de faire un graphique de sa decharge, pour mieux visualiser les problemes eventuels.)

Alors j'ai un petit truc pour toi Zvain (tu as de la chance, ça t'arrive au bon moment lol)...

J'ai comme toi, la derniere serie de PB, acheté le 2 decembre, et depuis aucun probleme, une vraie merveille ! Mais voilà ! Vendredi soir, alors que tout allait pour le mieux, en retirant l'adaptateur secteur, je me rend compte que mon autonomie baisse d'une maniere assez... excessive ! un rapide coup d'oeil sur coconut pour me rendre compte que la capacité totale de la batterie est passé de 4400 a moins de 550 mAh, soit moins de 15% de la capacité habituelle ! Je commence a m'inquieter, je refais un etalonnage, mais rien n'y fait... Je procede a un reset de la PMMU, mais rien n'y fait, la capacité reste a cette valeur bien faible... Je me doute qu'il s'agit bien d'un probleme de la puce qui gere les cellules de la batterie, ce qui expliquerait cette chute soudaine et a un niveau precis...

Apres un rapide tour sur les forums d'Apple, je tombe sur quelqu'un qui a *EXACTEMENT le meme probleme* ! (on a meme acheté la machine le meme jour, et la batterie est tombée en rade au meme cycle lol) Et, oh miracle, il explique dans un pdf, qu'apres une manip, il a retrouvé son autonomie d'origine... Manip qui consiste a un reset de la PMMU et un re-étalonnage, suivit d'un cycle d'utilisation normale... et là il retrouve mysterieusement TOUTE la capacité de sa batterie !

Biensur, j'avais déjà effectué sa manip avant de tomber sur son message, et rien n'avait changé, mais ça m'a conforté dans l'idée que le bug etait reversible, et que c'etait l'utilisation en plusieurs cycles d'étalonnages (charge complete + 2h, puis decharge jusqu'au passage en sleepmode) qui permettent de remedier au probleme ! D'ailleurs, je deconseillerai d'utiliser le reset PMMU dans ce cas, puisqu'apparement ce n'est pas super sain pour la puce du powerbook...

Dans mon cas, la batterie vient tout juste de retrouver son autonomie normale, apres plusieurs cycles a osciller en 550-660 mAh, puis un passage rapide a 1500, 550..., 4350 (whouais !), 2200 (oh...), et 4450 !

Il ne faut pas desesperer, surtout si l'autonomie a chuté d'un coup comme dans ce cas !

J'espere que ça va t'aider et surtout te redonner le moral (j'avoue que ça m'a cassé l'idée de la perfection ultime de mon powerbook cette histoire lol mais c'est reparti )

*ps : le lien pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas vu dans le text vers le *.pdf en question.*


----------



## macarel (10 Janvier 2006)

Il y a à ma grande surprise ce matin une mise à jour pour la batterie PB 15", je l'ai fait , RAS


----------



## Nobody (10 Janvier 2006)

Il n'y a à ma grande surprise ce matin aucune mise à jour pour la batterie iB 12", je ne l'ai pas fait , RAS


----------



## SadChief (10 Janvier 2006)

> Il y a à ma grande surprise ce matin une mise à jour pour la batterie PB 15", je l'ai fait , RAS



Je confirme. Je viens de l'installer. Merci.

SadChief


----------



## Thanidran (10 Janvier 2006)

vous avez bien lancé l'application telechargé par la mise a jour situé dans /application/utilitaire et qui se nomme "PowerBook G4 battery updater" ?

Et elle regle bien evidement le probleme de capacité qui change sans explication du jour au lendemain 

-------

La MÀJ batterie PowerBook G4 améliore les performances des batteries susceptibles de voir leur autonomie réduite. La mise à jour durera environ 15 minutes et ne pourra être interrompue.  

Pour effectuer la mise à niveau du programme interne de votre batterie, lisez les instructions ci-dessous. Une fois prêt, cliquez sur Mettre à jour.

La MÀJ batterie PowerBook G4 est installée dans Applications/Utilitaires.

Votre PowerBook G4 doit être allumé durant la mise à jour ; l&#8217;adapteur secteur doit être branché sur une prise de courant en état de marche et la batterie ne peut pas être retirée. Votre batterie semblera déchargée et ne pourra pas alimenter votre ordinateur pendant toute la durée de la mise à jour.

Si la mise à jour est interrompue, recommencez-la jusqu&#8217;à ce qu&#8217;elle soit réussie. Si vous disposez de plusieurs batteries à mettre à jour, veillez à terminer la mise à jour de chaque batterie avant de commencer celle de la suivante.

1. Cliquez sur Mettre à jour pour lancer la mise à jour. La barre d&#8217;état indique la progression de la mise à jour.

2. Attendez la fin de la mise à jour. Une zone de dialogue vous indiquera alors que votre batterie a été mise à jour.

3. Retirez votre batterie, puis insérez-la dans votre PowerBook G4 afin qu&#8217;elle soit reconnue.

4. Effectuez de nouveau la procédure d&#8217;étalonnage de la batterie afin d&#8217;obtenir l&#8217;autonomie la plus longue possible.

Pour plus d&#8217;informations, rendez-vous sur www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n303035-fr


----------



## macarel (10 Janvier 2006)

uestion à deux balles, pour le calibrage après la mise à jour, faudra attendre pendant 5 heures à "vide", comme la tout première fois, (comme la tout première fois) ou vider totalement suffit?:rose:


----------



## Jacques Aime (10 Janvier 2006)

Sans être un spécialiste, je pense que dans les power Books, il n'y a pas de pile d'entretien de la PRAM et que c'est la batterie qui rempli ce r^le. 
Donc, si tu m'a plus de batterie, plus de PRAM (qui est une mémoire volatile et non une mémoire flash - Au point où en est la technologie des flash, on se demande bien pourquoi ?
Attention ceci est mon idée mais une fois encore je ne suis pas un super crack en info !
Salut
J.A.


----------



## obu (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai besoin de vos avis sur un problème de batterie...
Possédant depuis bientôt 2 ans, un ibook G4, dont je suis très satisfait ,
j'y ai ajouté il y quelques mois une carte airport et je l'utilise donc bien plus qu'avant sur la batterie. 

Depuis peu, la batterie me pose de gros problèmes, l'ibook ne semble plus la reconnaître du tout.

En fonctionnement sur batterie, tout va bien et d'un coup, l'ordinateur s'arrête brusquement comme si j'avais tout débrancher.
Charger à 99% et ordi sur secteur, elle disparaît d'un coup comme si je l'avais débranché, et si elle apparaît et que je débranche le secteur, l'ordi ne bascule pas toujours dessus et s'éteint.
Lorsque celle-ci est reconnu par contre, elle se charge sans trop de problème...
J'ai essayé un reset de pmu, cela n'a rien changer! J'en viens à me demander si ce ne sont pas les connecteurs qui sont en cause et non la batterie...
Avez-vous des idées??? Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2006)

relis le premier post de ce sujet, tu a peu être une batterie qui arrive en fin de vie


----------



## obu (10 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> relis le premier post de ce sujet, tu a peu être une batterie qui arrive en fin de vie


Merci beaucoup de ta réponse, c'est bien ce que je crains :affraid: 

Ce que je ne comprends pas vraiment, c'est que quand la batterie est reconnue par l'ibook, celle-ci se charge très bien et tiens encore au moins 4 heures en utilisation normale.
Il faut juste que l'ordinateur réussisse à la voir...
C'est pour ça que je me demandais si ça venait pas des connecteurs de l'ordi.

Bon, va falloir que j'économise pour une batterie neuve alors


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2006)

le sujet batterie est a jour avec notamment la mise a jour de la batterie sortie ce jour


----------



## zvain (10 Janvier 2006)

je dois être vraiment maudit... j'ai finalement appelé apple pour mon problème de batterie. ils m'en ont envoyé une neuve en échange de l'autre dans le jour qui a suivi...j'avais encore la garantie sur la batterie ça c'est de l'après vente!

MAIS oh joie! j'éteins mon powerbook, je vire l'ancienne batterie, je mets la nouvelle et rien ne se passe... je branche la prise secteur croyant qu'elle est vide : dans le petit cadre reservé à la recharge de la batterie c'est marqué "calcul..." comme s'il reconnaissait pas la batterie. et dès que j'enleve le secteur, le powerbook s'eteint...

génial.

et je vous assure que ma batterie est bien mise.

Qu'est ce qui cloche bordel ???? 

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Marcibook12 (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
 Je souhaite acheter un Ibook 12 1,33 GHz 1Go de mémoire vive et 80 Go de disque dur.
 Ma question est la suivante, l'augmentation de mémoire vive (passage de 512 Mo à 1Go ) va t'elle diminuer l'autonomie de l'ibook ?


----------



## Thanidran (11 Janvier 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> je dois être vraiment maudit... j'ai finalement appelé apple pour mon problème de batterie. ils m'en ont envoyé une neuve en échange de l'autre dans le jour qui a suivi...j'avais encore la garantie sur la batterie ça c'est de l'après vente!
> 
> MAIS oh joie! j'éteins mon powerbook, je vire l'ancienne batterie, je mets la nouvelle et rien ne se passe... je branche la prise secteur croyant qu'elle est vide : dans le petit cadre reservé à la recharge de la batterie c'est marqué "calcul..." comme s'il reconnaissait pas la batterie. et dès que j'enleve le secteur, le powerbook s'eteint...
> 
> ...



tu as appliqué la mise a jour sur ta nouvelle batterie aussi ?


----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2006)

Il m'arrive un truc bizarre quandmême. Après la MAJ de la batterie (qui s'est très bien passé), je l'ai laissé tranquille pendant 5 heures (comme pour la première fois). Ensuite je l'ai enlevé et remis (comme c'est indiqué). Jusqu'a là no problem.
Je recharge et j'éteint le PB. En le rallumant "il" me dit, votre batterie a besoin d'une MAJ et il me le propose. Je ne comprend pas, mais je dis que je suis d'accoord, sur quoi "il" me répond, "votre batterie est déjà à jour, peutêtre il faut enlever et remettre la batterie (pas dans les mêmes temes hein), aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait. 
Je teste de nouveau, PB éteint et pui rallumé: même histoire.
ça vous dit quelquecose ou est ce que j'ai raté un truc?:rose: :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Thanidran (11 Janvier 2006)

meme chose... faut desactiver le lancement de l'application au demarrage... J'ai vu ça quelque part dans les options de macos, mais je sais plus où lol


----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> meme chose... faut desactiver le lancement de l'application au demarrage... J'ai vu ça quelque part dans les options de macos, mais je sais plus où lol


Je ne vois pas comment remedier, mais je me sens déjà moins seul
D'ailleurs, on ne peut pas jeter carrément "Powerbook battery updater" (dans applications>utilitaires?


----------



## zvain (11 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> tu as appliqué la mise a jour sur ta nouvelle batterie aussi ?



oui mais la mise à jour ne reconnait meme pas la  batterie !
mais j'ai encore mieux : comme cette batterie ne marchait pas, j'ai remis l'ancienne qui indiquait à nouveau 20 minutes...là j'ai retesté la mise à jour, ca a fonctionné et j'enleve la prise secteur.... la batterie a tenu 4h!! jamais eu cette performance avant (ou peut etre au debut)

bref je comprends plus rien lol comme si la mise à jour avait fait revivre la batterie qui tenait plus que 20 minutes...

bon pour celle quils m'ont envoyé je  comprends toujours pas, le powerbook ne la reconnait pas pourtant c'est exactement le même modèle.

j'ai appelé apple et ils m'ont dit de leur redonner celle là alors ! et le gars m'a remercié de lui avoir signalé la resurrection de ma batterie car il a trouvé ça très interessant que la mise à jour provoque un tel changement.


----------



## Thanidran (11 Janvier 2006)

bah là mise a jour sert uniquement a la derniere revision des PBs qui ont la facheuse tendance a erroner la puce de la batterie  donc encore heureux que ça marche ! mais pour l'autre, c'est bizarre...


----------



## richard-deux (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir une petite chose.

J"ai acheté un ibook 12" sur le refurb et la batterie n'a qu'une autonomie de 3-4 heures. :mouais: 

J'ai bien fait le calibrage mais est-ce un temps normal alors que dans le livret, il est indiqué que la batterie a une autonomie de 6 heures?

Donc qu'elle est la véritable autonomie de la batterie d'un ibook "neuf"?  

Merci.


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais savoir une petite chose.
> 
> J"ai acheté un ibook 12" sur le refurb et la batterie n'a qu'une autonomie de 3-4 heures. :mouais:
> ...



Autonomie maximal



			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Donc qu'elle est la véritable autonomie de la batterie d'un ibook "neuf"?




tout dépend de ce que tu fais


----------



## richard-deux (12 Janvier 2006)

4 heures étant l'autonomie maxi.
J'utilise uniquement Safari et rien d'autre.

Peut-être de temps en temps itunes, mais c'est occasionnellement.


----------



## Thanidran (12 Janvier 2006)

quelle est la capacité actuelle de ta batterie ? (utilise *Coconut* si tu ne sais pas ou trouver )


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> 4 heures étant l'autonomie maxi.
> J'utilise uniquement Safari et rien d'autre.
> 
> Peut-être de temps en temps itunes, mais c'est occasionnellement.




safari en wifi ? luminosité de l'écran a fond ?


----------



## richard-deux (12 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> safari en wifi ?



Non. 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> luminosité de l'écran a fond ?



Moitié.

Sinon, j'ai vérifié, à tout hasard, si ma batterie ne faisait pas partie des batteries qui avaient des défauts et rappelées par Apple.
Ce n'est pas le cas.

Je vais essayer coconutBattery.  
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## barb4ry (12 Janvier 2006)

bonjour

Je  voulais savoir si des gens ici on le même probleme que moi avec leur ibook, lorsque le mien est débranché, il suffit que je touche a la batterie pour que mon portable s'eteigne , donc en gros impossible de l'avoir sur les genoux sans être branché .....
J'imagine qu'il va falloir que je le renvoi, mais le problème c'est que j'en ai absolument besoin pour mes études, j'imagine qu'il n'y a aucune chance que l'on m'envois un autre portable le temps de la réparation ?
Et est ce que je doit m'attendre à ce qu'ils me vident entierement le portable ?


----------



## Thanidran (12 Janvier 2006)

si tu expliques que tu en as un besoin vital, ils feront sans doute un effort pour te preter une machine, c'est a toi de voir avec eux ce que tu arrives a negocier  Sinon, le mieux serait effectivement que tu fasses un backup de tes données, ne serait-ce que pour les trasnferer sur un eventuel portable de pret


----------



## richard-deux (13 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> quelle est la capacité actuelle de ta batterie ? (utilise *Coconut* si tu ne sais pas ou trouver )



J'ai donc chargé ma batterie de mon ibook et lancé cette application.
Voilà les résultats:
Vous remarquerez que ma batterie m'indique une autonomie de 4h13 :mouais: au lieu des "6 heures maxi" indiquées sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Thanidran (13 Janvier 2006)

ouais mais apparement ta batterie est bonne... Tu n'as pas de processus qui tourne en tache de fond et qui serait gourmand ou genre si tu utilise Firefox (qui bouffe un max de ressource pour rien) ?


----------



## richard-deux (13 Janvier 2006)

Rien n'est ouvert.
Je n'ai que le Finder, Dashboard, connexion à internet via ethernet, Safari et rien de plus.  

Déjà tu me rassures en me disant que la batterie est bonne.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un powerbook G4, je me suis documenter sur comment bien calibrer la batterie après la mise à jour et quand j'ai cliqué sur "mettre à jour", il me dit "votre batterie ne nécessite pas de mise à jour" :mouais:

C'est normal  ?


Je croyais que cette mise à jour concerner tout les powerbook G4 15" (le mien est de l'avant dernière génération de powerbook G4, je l'ai acheter en juin dernier, coconutBattery me dit :





et que la charge ne va JAMAIS au dessus de 99% est-il normal que ma batterie "ne nécessite pas de mise à jour" ? 


merci benjamin


----------



## Thanidran (15 Janvier 2006)

Alors, non, cette derniere mise a jour, bien qu'indiquée comme concernant l'ensemble de gamme PowerBook 15", ne sert qu'a la toute derniere revision, qui avait tendance a bugguer au niveau de la gestion de la capacité de la batterie, le patch permettant de reinitialiser l'ensemble afin d'eviter de nouveaux ces desagrements. Donc il est normal que la Mise A Jour ne t'apporte rien et refuse de s'appliquer sur ta batterie.

Sinon, le Powerbook procede ainsi pour la recharge des batteries (cycle de fonctionnement avec batterie et connecté sur secteur :

Il recharge la batterie à 100%, puis la laisse se decharger lentement jusqu'a 95% avant de relancer la charge. Ça evite de solliciter la batterie en permanence, et economise ainsi sa durée de vie dans le temps. Il est donc normal que celle-ci soit en dessous des 100%, alors que le temoin est vert et que le PowerBook indique que la batterie est pleine er chargée.

Voilà


----------



## Gofaz (15 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive un truc bizarre quandmême. Après la MAJ de la batterie (qui s'est très bien passé), je l'ai laissé tranquille pendant 5 heures (comme pour la première fois). Ensuite je l'ai enlevé et remis (comme c'est indiqué). Jusqu'a là no problem.
> Je recharge et j'éteint le PB. En le rallumant "il" me dit, votre batterie a besoin d'une MAJ et il me le propose. Je ne comprend pas, mais je dis que je suis d'accoord, sur quoi "il" me répond, "votre batterie est déjà à jour, peutêtre il faut enlever et remettre la batterie (pas dans les mêmes temes hein), aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait.
> Je teste de nouveau, PB éteint et pui rallumé: même histoire.
> ça vous dit quelquecose ou est ce que j'ai raté un truc?:rose: :rose: :mouais:




Bonsoir voila il m'arrive le même probleme j'ai fait la mise a jour et fait le calibrage et depuis a chaque fois que j'allume mon powerbook G4 et bein il me marque que je doit faire la mise a jour de ma batterie alors que je les deja fait 
Il y aurais une reponse a ce probleme ??
Merci d'avance


----------



## Thanidran (15 Janvier 2006)

supprimer le programme de mise a jour en question ou le renommer  J'ai essayé de le deplacer, mais il le retrouve quand meme lol


----------



## macarel (15 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> supprimer le programme de mise a jour en question ou le renommer  J'ai essayé de le deplacer, mais il le retrouve quand meme lol


J'ai dèsavtivé le logiciel au démarrage:
Pref. Système>comptes>ouverture et tu décoche "MAJ Batterie Plus de problèmes


----------



## Thanidran (16 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dèsavtivé le logiciel au démarrage:
> Pref. Système>comptes>ouverture et tu décoche "MAJ Batterie Plus de problèmes



RHAAAAAAAAAAA c'est ça que je te disais l'autre jour ! mais je savais plus où je l'avais vu... Merci Macarel 

et en fait, si tu coches, l'application est lancée, mais juste maquée... en fait, faut la selectionner et cliquer sur le moins (-) en bas de la fenetre pour la supprimer du demarrage


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> l'application est lancée, mais *juste maquée*...



:mouais: par qui ? :mouais:


----------



## Thanidran (16 Janvier 2006)

rhooooooooooo on s'est compris 

Il faut lire "masquée" et non "maquée" !


----------



## obu (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
Après mes problèmes décrits quelques posts plus haut, j'ai donc commandé une nouvelle batterie que j'ai reçu ce matin.
Malheureusement le problème persiste toujours  

La batterie est bien reconnue contrairement à l'ancienne et indique 42% de charge mais ne charge pas et ne prend pas le relais si je débranche le secteur...
J'ai fait plusieurs reset de PMU mais cela ne change rien  

Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire, réparations de l'ibook, échange de batterie???
Des conseils ou idées? D'avance merci 
Olivier


----------



## ZERO000 (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

ma requête n'a rien d'originale, j'en ai tout à faut conscience mais...
bon je m 'explique:

Heureux possesseur d'un PB 1,67Ghz acheté en décembre dernier, j'ai du faire
hier soir la mise à jour de ma batterie...
(Jusque là tout va bien)
...je procede en suivant scrupuleusement les instructions (j'ai même laissé la
machine éteinte pendant 10 heures)...
et ô surprise en ralliumant la bête, celle-ci me redemande de faire une mise à 
jour !
Je clique alors assez naivement sur "MÀJ batterie" et je regarde avec
inquiétude la progression de la barre bleutée, et LÀ C'EST LE DRAME !
En effet il me dit que ma batterie est dejà à jour et que je devrai enlever puis remettre ma batterie, 
ce que je fais mais qui ne résoud rien.
Stupeur et grognements maitrisés, je fais appel à vous...
Evidemment j'ai lu que d'autres personnes ont eu ce genre de problemes mais 
je n'ai pas trouvé quoi changer ni où, sachant que je n'ai pas "pref, comptes..."
Que puis je faire ?

@bientot


----------



## Thanidran (16 Janvier 2006)

Alors... si tu ne trouves pas les preferences system, tu peux faire plus simple...
Tu fais une recherche sur "Comptes" dans Spotlight et tu cliques sur le resultat qui correspondant au preference systeme, en theorie le 1er avec les deux silhouettes noires 

Ensuite une fois que la fenetre compte est ouverte, tu vois qu'elle a plusieurs onglets :

(mot de passe) (image) (ouverture) (controle) et ce, pour chaque compte.

Selectionne donc ton compte dans la liste de gauche, et ensuite cliques sur l'onglet (ouverture).
Là tu vas avoir la liste des programmes executés au lancement de ton compte, et tu devrais y trouver "PowerBook Battery updater...". Tu cliques dessus et tu cliques sur le moins (-) en bas de cette meme colonne... et c'est fini 

Tu y arrives ?


----------



## ZERO000 (16 Janvier 2006)

Je te remercie beaucoup pour ta precieuse aide ! 
Grâce à toi j ai maitrisé la bête.

@bientot


----------



## Thanidran (16 Janvier 2006)

mais de rien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

en parlant batterie j'aimerais avoir connaissance de la difference d'autonomie a tache egal entre ibook12" et powerbook12" de derniere generation.. est elle enorme cette difference??

merci


----------



## twiter (19 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Je possède un Powerbook5,4 G4 à 1.33 GHz.
Avant la dernière mise à jour batterie mon autonomie était d'environ 2h20. Depuis, et dans les mêmes conditions d'utilisation, elle est passé à 1h15 maximum.
De plus, quand je laisse la batterie se décharger complètement, l'ordi ne se met pluss en veille mais s'éteind directement.
Bien que normalement non concerné par cette mise à jour j'ai tout de même retiré puis replacé la batterie, effectué un recalibrage mais le problème persiste.
Quelqu'un aurait-il rencontré le même problème et saurait-il comment le résoudre?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## jekif (29 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,

j'ai un iBook 12" que j'utilise principalement à mon domicile. Je le laisse donc constamment sur secteur. Et j'en viens donc à ma question: est-il bon ou mauvais (pour la batterie, pour l'ordinateur) de le laisser toujours sur secteur ? Car bizarrement, l'indicateur de charge de la batterie n'indique plus 100% ni 99%. Il a indiqué 98% durant quelques jours, et maintenant il indique 97%.

Donc là, à l'heure où j'écris, je l'ai remis sur batterie pour le recalibrer.

Je n'ai pas envie de faire n'importe quoi avec mon iBook donc j'aimerai bien savoir si c'est bien ou pas ce que je fais !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

Les batteries qui ne se chargent pas alors qu'elles sont à 97 ou 98% ne sont pas endommagées, c'est du à la PMU (Power Managment Unit) qui, pour éviter d'accélérer l'usure des batteries, ne recommence à les charger que lorsqu'elles sont à moins de 97%. 

Donc, comme une batterie qui ne se charge pas se décharge, même non utilisée, le pourcentage redescend doucement jusqu'à 97% avant que le Mac ne se remette à la charger, lorsqu'elles descendent sous cette valeur.

Le calibrage de la batterie doit être fait toutes les quatre à huit semaines environ, selon l'usage qui est fait du portable (plus souvent s'il travaille souvent sur batterie, moins s'il est plus souvent sur secteur).


----------



## jekif (29 Janvier 2006)

Un grand merci pour cette réponse rapide. Cela veut donc dire que je peux laisser sur secteur (sauf lors des périodes de recalibrage où je laisse la batterie se décharger entièrement, avant de remettre sur secteur).

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

jekif a dit:
			
		

> Un grand merci pour cette réponse rapide. Cela veut donc dire que je peux laisser sur secteur (sauf lors des périodes de recalibrage où je laisse la batterie se décharger entièrement, avant de remettre sur secteur).
> 
> Merci beaucoup



Pas entièrement, jusqu'à ce que le Mac se mette en veille. A ce moment, il fait impérativement rebrancher avant que la batterie ne soit entièrement vide (donc avant l'extinction complète du mac), faute de quoi, elle risque de ne plus pouvoir se recharger. Il est donc important de ne pas partir se ballader en laissant le Mac allumé pendant ce temps pour calibrer la batterie.


----------



## twiter (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon... moi personne ne veut me venir en aide :-(
Voir mon post sur la page précédente.
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas qu'on veut pas, mais répondre à un post quand on n'a pas la solution du problème ... 

A sa lecture, je ne peux te dire qu'une chose, c'est que ton problème vient de la
 mise à jour. Mais pourquoi, et comment solutionner ?

As tu tenté de réinitialiser la PMU ?


----------



## herculo (1 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
Depuis deux jours, la batterie de mon mac (portable iBook G4) reste bloquée à 64%. J'ai beau le brancher sur le secteur, rien à faire: 64%. Qu'en dites-vous?
D'avance merci
Herculo


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Même chose que pour Twiter, essaie la réinitialisation de la PMU.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

comment qu'on fait? 

hein dis mon p'tit Pascal?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> comment qu'on fait?
> 
> hein dis mon p'tit Pascal?


On ouvre la doc de son i/PowerBook à la page "Réinitialisation de la PMU", et on suit les instructions.

Il n'y a pas deux machines qui ont la même méthode, certaines, c'est un bouton planqué quelque part, d'autres une combinaison de touches au clavier (mais pas toujours la même, hein !), alors, je ne les connais pas toutes par c½ur. La seule constante (et encore je suis même pas sur de ça à 100%), c'est que ça se fait Mac éteint, et qu'il faut attendre au moins cinq à six secondes avant de le rallumer.

A part ça, comment va mon p'tit Bobby ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

Vous êtes bien aimable 

edit : pitin qu'est-ce que j'en ai fait?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Sinon, quelque part sur le site d'Apple, je sais qu'il y a une page (en français, le grand luxe, quoi !) décrivant toutes ces procédures.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, quelque part sur le site d'Apple, je sais qu'il y a une page (en français, le grand luxe, quoi !) décrivant toutes ces procédures.


YESSSSSSS!!!

J'viens de voir ça. 

sinon on fait aller mon p'tit Pascal, pas la grande forme en ce moment, mais que veux-tu, ça va ça vient, c'est comme la queue du chien...


----------



## herculo (3 Février 2006)

Merci pour les conseils mais avant de me lancer dans une cérémonie sacrificielle de mon ibook, voilà quelques nouvelles de ma batterie bloquée depuis quelques jours à 64%. Hier, j'ai enlevé la batterie et je l'ai remise aussitôt er rebranché le secteur. Résultat: 65%. Ce matin, je me prends les pieds (******, quelle vie de fou!) dans l'alimentation, je rebranche: 66%. N'écoutant que mon courage, je redébranche et rerebranche: 67%. Bizarre, non? Jusqu'à présent, le menu durée avant la recharge était grisé, sans aucune indication de temps. Là, il s'y est remis: mais la durée augmente! Entre le début de ce post et maintenant on est passé de 4:14 à 5:22 avant la recharge complète. Alors quoi? Désenvoutement?


----------



## coketail (5 Février 2006)

Salut tout le monde...   

Je viens de m'offrir mon tout premier mac, pour pouvoir prendre mes cours...
Sauf qu'un petit problème   c'est posé... Mes cours dure plus de 5h 6h et ma batterie ne dure pas assez longtemps, et je ne peux pas brancher mon iBook G4 12" sur une prise électrique. 

Ma question est simple: 
Est ce qu'il existe   sur ce portable une batterie suplémentaire qui se brancherais sur mon iBook directement, sans toucher la batterie principale? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 
Bonne journée a vous !


----------



## Thanidran (5 Février 2006)

non, pas sur les portables apple, il faut interchanger la batterie avec une seconde, mais bon ça ne prends que quelques secondes 

Par contre, je ne sais pas si on procede de la meme maniere que sur un PowerBook, c'est a dire, mise en veille, swap de la batterie, et on sort le portable de sa mise en veille... A confirmer sur ce point


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> non, pas sur les portables apple, il faut interchanger la batterie avec une seconde, mais bon ça ne prends que quelques secondes
> 
> Par contre, je ne sais pas si on procede de la meme maniere que sur un PowerBook, c'est a dire, mise en veille, swap de la batterie, et on sort le portable de sa mise en veille... A confirmer sur ce point



Il semblerait, selon MacTracker, que cette possibilité soit exclue sur les iBook, ils ne disposent pas d'une batterie de sauvegarde interne, donc, dès la batterie sortie, tout est remis à zéro (pRam et nvRam comprise).

Ah, le bon vieux temps des PowerBook G3 qu'on pouvait équiper de deux batteries :cinq à six heures d'autonomie, voire un peu plus avec des batteries adaptables de plus forte capacité ...


----------



## coketail (5 Février 2006)

Merci pour m'avoir répondu aussi rapidement. 

En clair :rateau: je n'ai aucune  possibilité devand moi?

Ou alors la seule solution, c'est que j'éteigne mon iBook ( en cours ). J'échange de batterie et que je rallume mon iBook? 

Vous pouvez m'assurer :rose: que cette manoeuvre ne dure que quelques secondes?

Quand on enlève la batterie lorsque le iBook est éteint, est ce que le portable perd toute ses données?  ( date, heure, etc... ) 

Sinon je suis ouvert a tout autre avis !! 

C'est mon tout premier mac et en plus de portable donc je suis vraiment novice en la matière ... :rose:


----------



## Thanidran (5 Février 2006)

et personne n'a testé Deep Sleep sur un des derniers iBook ? ça permettrait de faire l'ensemble en une petite minute ?

Coketail> je pense quand meme que si l'ibook est eteint et sans batterie pour un changement, il ne va pas se reinitialiser, ça serait quand meme gros


----------



## macarel (5 Février 2006)

coketail a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde...
> 
> Je viens de m'offrir mon tout premier mac, pour pouvoir prendre mes cours...
> Sauf qu'un petit problème   c'est posé... Mes cours dure plus de 5h 6h et ma batterie ne dure pas assez longtemps, et je ne peux pas brancher mon iBook G4 12" sur une prise électrique.
> ...



Si tu optimise l'utilisation de ta batterie (juste pour prendre des notes), genre éteindre airport, luminosité à la limite basse du confort., meilleure longévité dela batterie etc, tu ne tiens pas 6 heures?
Avec mon PB 15" j'y arrive (vraiment tout au minimum)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> et personne n'a testé Deep Sleep sur un des derniers iBook ? ça permettrait de faire l'ensemble en une petite minute ?
> 
> Coketail> je pense quand meme que si l'ibook est eteint et sans batterie pour un changement, il ne va pas se reinitialiser, ça serait quand meme gros



Je crois me souvenir que Mackie avait posté quelque part (dans ce sujet ?) qu'il y avait un gros condensateur qui permettait de sauver les données quelques dizaines de secondes Mac éteint, mais là, c'est de mémoire, donc "à tester avant", où alors, une recherche sur le sujet dans le forum ...


----------



## Thanidran (5 Février 2006)

ça doit etre indiqué dans les "developer notes" de l'iBook de toute maniere, non ?


----------



## toitoine33 (6 Février 2006)

Bonjour

depuis quelques semaines, mon powerbook 1,5GHz a des soussis pour recharger ma batterie.

En effet la led est verte mais dans tiger, celui ci m'indique calcul... et affiche 94%

Comment cela se fait il qu'il ne soit pas à 100%

ai je un probleme au niveau de ma batterie ou de mon adaptateur secteur?

merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> depuis quelques semaines, mon powerbook 1,5GHz a des soussis pour recharger ma batterie.
> 
> ...



A priori, tu dois juste avoir besoin de recalibrer ta batterie, rien de grave.

Pour le faire, tu débranches le secteur, et tu utilise ton Mac sur batterie, jusqu'à ce qu'il se mette en veille forcée (tu as un message juste avant t'indiquant en substance que vu l'état de ta batterie, il va se mettre en veille pour préserver la mémoire). A ce moment, tu remets le secteur, et tu laisse charger la batterie à fond *sans interruption*, c'est à dire sans ôter le chargeur tant qu'il n'indique pas que la batterie est rechargée (tu ne dois pas débrancher le Mac, mais tu peux l'éteindre, ça n'a pas d'importance).


----------



## herculo (8 Février 2006)

herculo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les conseils mais avant de me lancer dans une cérémonie sacrificielle de mon ibook, voilà quelques nouvelles de ma batterie bloquée depuis quelques jours à 64%. Hier, j'ai enlevé la batterie et je l'ai remise aussitôt er rebranché le secteur. Résultat: 65%. Ce matin, je me prends les pieds (******, quelle vie de fou!) dans l'alimentation, je rebranche: 66%. N'écoutant que mon courage, je redébranche et rerebranche: 67%. Bizarre, non? Jusqu'à présent, le menu durée avant la recharge était grisé, sans aucune indication de temps. Là, il s'y est remis: mais la durée augmente! Entre le début de ce post et maintenant on est passé de 4:14 à 5:22 avant la recharge complète. Alors quoi? Désenvoutement?


Suite (et fin?) de mon passionnant feuilleton "Dans la nuit, personne ne t'entend crier: Pourquoi mon iBook est bloqué à 64%". Ce matin, j'allume: 99%. J'ai rien fait pour. Alors, bon, on s'en fout, mais je suis content.


----------



## iMan (8 Février 2006)

Salut touts le monde,j'ai une question : j'ai deux batteries pour mon iBook G4 et j'aimerais savoir si il existe une solution qui puisse me permettre de recharger une batterie indépandament de l'ibook ?


----------



## super-paul0 (10 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un powerboog G4 15'' de la dernière génération.
Le numéro de modèle de la batterie est A1148.
On me propose d'acheter une batterie neuve. J'ai posé la question au vendeur qui me dit que la référencee A1045 de sa batterie correspond à mon powerbook.
Y-a-t'il moyen de vérifier la compatibilité de cette batterie avec mon powerbook ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

En principe, la référence de la batterie de ce modèle est M9325G/A (si tu as vraiment le dernier modèle, celui avec le superdrive double couche. Pour les autres modèles, MacTracker n'indique pas la référence exacte de la batterie, juste "lithium-ion 50 Watt/heure).


----------



## Thanidran (10 Février 2006)

pour etre sûr, telephone a l'apple care, qui m'avait confirmé ce genre d'info pour une A1078 



			
				super-paul0 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai un powerboog G4 15'' de la dernière génération.
> Le numéro de modèle de la batterie est A1148.
> On me propose d'acheter une batterie neuve. J'ai posé la question au vendeur qui me dit que la référencee A1045 de sa batterie correspond à mon powerbook.
> ...


----------



## obu (11 Février 2006)

obu a dit:
			
		

> En fonctionnement sur batterie, tout va bien et d'un coup, l'ordinateur s'arrête brusquement comme si j'avais tout débrancher.
> Charger à 99% et ordi sur secteur, elle disparaît d'un coup comme si je l'avais débranché, et si elle apparaît et que je débranche le secteur, l'ordi ne bascule pas toujours dessus et s'éteint.
> Lorsque celle-ci est reconnu par contre, elle se charge sans trop de problème...
> J'ai essayé un reset de pmu, cela n'a rien changer! J'en viens à me demander si ce ne sont pas les connecteurs qui sont en cause et non la batterie...
> Avez-vous des idées??? Merci d'avance



Je me permet de relancer car mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu...
J'ai acheté une nouvelle batterie il y a bientôt un mois, et celle-ci me pose exactement les mêmes problèmes que l'ancienne! Je ne peux pas travailler sur batterie de peur que l'ordi s'éteigne d'un coup et depuis quelques jours, la batterie répond totalement au abonné absent, 130 de perdu en gros...
Les reset de PMU ne change rien, suis-je condamner à être enchaîner à un fil??
Merci d'avance


----------



## Thanidran (11 Février 2006)

tu as telephoné a l'AppleCare ? il se peut que ce soit un probleme au niveau du portable lui meme...


----------



## obu (11 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> tu as telephoné a l'AppleCare ? il se peut que ce soit un probleme au niveau du portable lui meme...


J'y pense bien-sur mais mon ibook ayant 2 ans maintenant (le premier en G4), je cherche toute solution possible pour éviter de payer une réparation qui risque de dépasser la valeur du portable... Je n'avais malheureusement pas pris l'extension Apple Care 
Personne n'a donc eu un cas similaire?
Merci de ta réponse en tout cas


----------



## Thanidran (12 Février 2006)

disons que ce genre de cas, ça peut venir soit du chargeur (ici il marche apparement bien), soit de la batterie (ça serait bizarre que les deux batteries soit defectueuses), soit de la puce du powerbook qui gere la batterie... Tu n'as pas moyen de tester ta batterie sur un autre iBook ? genre a une Fnac ou autre en disant que tu viens de la part d'apple, c'est ce que m'avait dit l'AppleCareGirl pour la batterie que je devais acheter.


----------



## obu (12 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide, 
j'ai fait switcher mon meilleur ami récemment, je testerai donc chez lui la batterie  

J'espère que cette défaillance de la puce n'annonce pas d'autre panne à venir...
Merci encore de vos conseils


----------



## Thanidran (12 Février 2006)

tiens nous au courant


----------



## volabelle (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Et voilà ça recomence... Les problèmes de batterie.

J'avais échappé à la première fournée, ma batterie n'avait pas eu de problème, j'avais quand même installé le patch d'apple pour la batterie lorsqu'il est sortit, mais voilà qu'un nouveau pb de batterie arrive: la capacité de charge complète est en train de fondre comme neige au soleil.

Je m'explique mon powerbook à 4 mois environ, il a 80 cycles de batterie, et depuis 3 cycles maintenant la capacité diminue très fortement: de 4400 à 3000 mAh en seulement 3 cycle, ce qui fait que l'autonomie est très fortement réduit (1H 1H30) ... 
Je ne sais pas ce qui ce passe, quelqu'un sait ? 
Aidez-moi svp...
Puis-je faire changer ma batterie en téléphonant au SAV d'apple?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse:
Ps: je vous envoie une miniature sur les différentes capacité de la batterie depuis 4 mois, je l'a fais avec "capacity meter", ne vous fier pas aux 77%, c'est juste qu'il reconnait mon powerbook comme un 17" alors que j'ai un 15", donc il faut sjuste regarder les chiffre de gauche.


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

C'est très étonnant. Sur mon PB 12 pouce, l'évolution de la batterie est bien plus régulière : je perds 50 mAh chaque mois, depuis octobre 2005 (date à laquelle la batterie avait atteint son maximum, à 98 %). J'ai des variations de 1 à 2 % du total, alors que chez toi c'est bien plus irrégulier.

Pour la super chute de la dernière mesure, cela ne serait pas une mesure effectuée juste après une séance d'utilisation intensive sur batterie ? Essaye de bien charger ton portable, puis de le laisser une nuit allumé afin qu'il s'éteigne seul au bout de 4 ou 5 bonnes heures. Normalement après une charge complète, il devrait retrouver un bon chiffre.

Je ne te demande pas si tu as bien étalonnée la batterie, si tu attends bien que le voyant de charge passe au vert avant de débrancher le chargeur même lorsque la charge est à 100 %, etc. etc.


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ça recomence... Les problèmes de batterie.



Sinon comme dit plus haut dans ce superbe fil, tu peux tenter un reset de PMU. Ce serait cavalier que cela ne marche pas !


----------



## volabelle (19 Février 2006)

Pour ce qui est de l'étalonnage, je le fais régulièrement et strictement comme le dit la notice donc je ne pense pas que ça soit cela.

Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il y a un rapport mais c'est vrai que ça a commencé en même temps que la mise à jour 10.4.5 ... Alors je ne sais pas...

Pour le reset j'essayerai un peu plus tard, ça change vraiment quelque chose?


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reset j'essayerai un peu plus tard, ça change vraiment quelque chose?



Le reset PMU, c'est comme le Loto, faut essayer, car 100 % des gagnants ont tenté leur chance 

Comme je disais ci-dessus, ce serait cavalier que le reset PMU ne fonctionne pas dans ton cas. Après tu auras toutes les raisons de monter sur tes grands chevaux, et d'appeler Apple pour te plaindre !

Plus sérieusement bonne chance et bon courage à toi


----------



## tib51 (19 Février 2006)

Au secours!
Quand j'utilise mon powerbook 12' sur la batterie, il se met en veille forcée entre 40 et 20%. Quand je le branche sur le secteur je m'appercois qu'il change le niveau de charge et l'ammène à 0%.... Déja c'est bizarre. Mais le problème est surtout que j'ai vérifié avec coconut battery, il me retire à chaque fois cette capacité à la capacité totale: il m'a retiré plus de 800 mAh en 4 ou 5 jours!
Maintenant ma batterie affiche une capactié totale de 829 mAh!
Un reset du PMU n'y change rien, je ne retrouve pas ma capacité originale!
Je sais que ma baterie est vieille, mais quand même!
J'avais déja eu ce problème il y a 2 ans, et Apple m'avait changé la baterie et le Power Unit.
Je l'ai donc renvoyé à Apple cette fois encore, mais ce coup ci, ils n'ont rien fait et disent que c'est un bug du à ma barette mémoire (qui était déja là il y a deux ans et qui ne m'a jamais posé de problème...)
Que faire pour que mon problème se résolve?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais déja eu ce problème il y a 2 ans, et Apple m'avait changé la baterie et le Power Unit.
> Je l'ai donc renvoyé à Apple cette fois encore, mais ce coup ci, ils n'ont rien fait et disent que c'est un bug du à ma barette mémoire (qui était déja là il y a deux ans et qui ne m'a jamais posé de problème...)
> Que faire pour que mon problème se résolve?
> Merci d'avance.



ils n'ont sûrement rien fait car ta batterie est en fin de vie et que c'est un consommable donc solution dans l'immédiat : la changer


----------



## tib51 (19 Février 2006)

Sauf que j'avais bien spécifié que le problème n'était pas dans l'autonomie elle même mais dans la gestion de la batterie puisqu'elle peut couper à 40 ou 50%...
De plus, lorsque la batterie est abimée par un autre problème (ici, visiblement le Power Unit me flingue la capacité totale de la baterie), ils sont sensé réparer le problème (power unit) et changer la batterie abimée.
En tout cas c'est ce que le mec m'a dit au tél, et c'est ce qu'ils ont fait il y adeux ans.


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que j'avais bien spécifié que le problème n'était pas dans l'autonomie elle même mais dans la gestion de la batterie puisqu'elle peut couper à 40 ou 50%...
> De plus, lorsque la batterie est abimée par un autre problème (ici, visiblement le Power Unit me flingue la capacité totale de la baterie), ils sont sensé réparer le problème (power unit) et changer la batterie abimée.
> En tout cas c'est ce que le mec m'a dit au tél, et c'est ce qu'ils ont fait il y adeux ans.



tu a essayer avec une autre batterie ?  vu l'âge de la machine et tes symptômes ta batterie est sûrement en fin de vie et comme je viens de te l'indiquer ta batterie est une pièce d'usure et même si tu a un AppleCare elle ne sera pas changer


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que j'avais bien spécifié que le problème n'était pas dans l'autonomie elle même mais dans la gestion de la batterie puisqu'elle peut couper à 40 ou 50%...



Cela n'a rien d'étonnant sur une batterie dont la capacité résiduelle est de 800 mAh. Tu dois pas tenir plus d'1/2 heure avec ça !

La solution : changer la batterie (ce qui ne te dispense pas de regarder quel est le problème avec ta barrette de mémoire).


----------



## tib51 (19 Février 2006)

Je viens de laisser l'ordi se décharger sans charger le processeur (aucune appli lancées) et là, il se décharge bien jusque 0%, et...... reste au moins une demi heure à 0% avant de se mettre en veille.
Je l'ai donc rebranché et relancé coconut battery et j'ai regagné pas mal de capacité (je suis à plus de 1100 mAh). Je vais refaire la manoeuvre plusieurs fois pour voir si je continue à regagner.
Pour résumer: Quand je bosse sur l'ordi et que le proc bosse, il coupe à 40% de capacité, et quand je le relance, j'ai perdu les 40% de capacité. Si je laisse l'ordi se décharger sans rien faire, il regagne cette capacité.
Vous pensez vraiment que cela vient de la batterie? Moi je trouve que ces symptômes mettent plutôt en cause l'élément qui gère la batterie (le Power Unit). D'ailleurs la première fois, c'est bien cela qu'ils m'ont changé et le problème était résolu.
Ma barette mémoire ne pose aucun problème, je crois sincèrement qu'ils m'ont dit cela pour donner une raison à mon problème. D'ailleurs cette barette était déja présente sur mon portable quand j'ai eu ce problème il y a 2 ans et ils ne l'ont jamais mis en cause.
De toutes façons, même avec cette barette retirée, le symptôme se produit tout de même (mise en veille entre 20 et 40% et perte de capacité.


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

Sans vouloir te contrarier et t'annoncer une mauvaise nouvelle, une capacité de 1100 mAh c'est tellement bas que c'est normal d'avoir des problèmes d'alimentation du genre tout se coupe à 40 %.

Ceci dit avoir une batterie dans cet état au bout de deux ans seulement, c'est particulier.


 Soit c'est lié à une utilisation ultra intensive, du genre tu utilise ta machine de façon assez soutenue tous les jours sur la batterie, tu la décharge et la charge n'importe comment n'importe quand depuis deux ans, et alors c'est normal comme durée de vie de batterie ;
 Soit tu as une utilisation très précautionneuse, et alors c'est pas normal. Pour info je connais une personne très soigneuse avec sa batterie, qui a encore 90 % de capacité après 2 ans d'utilisation.


----------



## Thanidran (19 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te contrarier et t'annoncer une mauvaise nouvelle, une capacité de 1100 mAh c'est tellement bas que c'est normal d'avoir des problèmes d'alimentation du genre tout se coupe à 40 %.
> 
> Ceci dit avoir une batterie dans cet état au bout de deux ans seulement, c'est particulier.
> 
> ...



arf, mais vous lisez ce qu'il ecrit ?

Il explique que la capacité de la batterie varie ! Donc si la batterie a réellement une capacité de 800mAh, elle ne pourra pas repasser a 1200 comme ça. On peut donc effectivement penser qu'il s'agit d'un probleme au niveau de la gestion de l'autonomie, un peu a la maniere des derniers PB qui sans prevenir avait la batterie qui passait de 4400 mAh à 700, alors que la batterie etait nickelle (pour preuve, une simple mise a jour logicielle a suffit à resoudre le problème). De plus, si cela venait de la batterie, un etalonnage en regle, definirait une plage de travail correct et ne planterait pas a 40/50 % sans explication, qu'elle soit, ou non, de faible capacité.


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> arf, mais vous lisez ce qu'il ecrit ?
> 
> Il explique que la capacité de la batterie varie ! Donc si la batterie a réellement une capacité de 800mAh, elle ne pourra pas repasser a 1200 comme ça. On peut donc effectivement penser qu'il s'agit d'un probleme au niveau de la gestion de l'autonomie, un peu a la maniere des derniers PB qui sans prevenir avait la batterie qui passait de 4400 mAh à 700, alors que la batterie etait nickelle (pour preuve, une simple mise a jour logicielle a suffit à resoudre le problème). De plus, si cela venait de la batterie, un etalonnage en regle, definirait une plage de travail correct et ne planterait pas a 40/50 % sans explication, qu'elle soit, ou non, de faible capacité.



Je signe, et je persiste. Lorsque la batterie a une faible capacité, disons 1/4 de sa capacité d'origine, le portable peut s'éteindre brusquement en cas de forte solicitation alors même qu'il reste 40 ou 50 % de la charge de la batterie. J'en ai fait l'expérience avec une ancienne batterie, de deux ans d'âge.

Un tel fonctionnement est dû à la façon dont marche le système de mesure de la *charge* restante : il se base sur la tension mesurée en permanence aux bornes de la batterie. Si la tension descend en dessous d'un certain seuil, le portable se mets en veille afin de préserver le contenu de sa mémoire. La *capacité* elle se réfère à l'intensité que peut délivrer la batterie pendant un temps donné. En cas de forte sollicitation d'une batterie usagée, l'intensité délivrée augmente brusquement, ce qui provoque une chute de la tension aux bornes conformément à la formule U=E-rI. D'où une malencontreuse tendance à la mise en veille pile au moment où on en a besoin, combien même le portable aurait pu resté allumé sans applications ouvertes de longues minutes.

Sinon pour te répondre, bien entendu que la capacité de la batterie varie, et cela tout le monde l'a compris   La batterie contient des produits chimiques qui se dégradent lentement avec le temps et au fur et à mesure des charges et des décharges, c'est irrémédiable. Une batterie qui fait du 800 mAh ne pourra jamais repasser à 1200 mAh. En revanche l'estimation du système peut elle varier assez fortement vers la fin de vie d'une batterie, jusqu'à 15 % d'un coup en plus ou en moins, là encore j'en ai fait l'expérience. Mais quand la batterie est neuve, les variations se limitent à 1 % en plus ou en moins de temps à autre - dans les deux cas cela dépend de l'historique de la batterie.

Quant à la façon dont le système mesure cette capacité, elle n'est peut être pas exempte de tout reproche mais en tout cas le logiciel semble assez stabilisé, donc on ne peut plus évoquer la nécessité d'une mise à jour logicielle qui ferait retrouver de la capacité aux batteries comme par miracle - cela avait été le cas avec la mise à jour 10.2.8 il me semble, mais cela date pas mal !

Donc je maintiens les remarques de mon post précédent.

Si quelqu'un a besoin de plus d'éclaircissement je peux encore délayer mon bla bla


----------



## tib51 (19 Février 2006)

Je vais essayer plusieurs cycle de décharge lente (sans utilisation du processeur). Pour l'instant je suis revenu à 1148.
J'ai une utilisation assez cool de ma batterie: l'ordi est branché la plupart du temps pendant la semaine et il fonctionne plutôt sur la batterie pendant le week end.
Coconut batterie me dit que j'ai fait 310 cycle de charge.
Je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution. En tout cas, merci de m'aider!!!!
A plus tard!
Tibo


----------



## volabelle (19 Février 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> il m'a retiré plus de 800 mAh en 4 ou 5 jours!



ce qui est étrange c'est que finalement il m'arrive la même chose, j'ai fait un étalonnage et pourtant rien n'a changer, pire je suis à 2800 mAh, il m'a encore enmevé 200 mAh... J'avais donc entre 4400mAh et 4300mAh pendant quatre mois et en 4 jours je n'ai plus que 2800mAh... 

Autonomie: 1H40, ouais!!!!!

Je vais essayé le reset PMU ce soir mais je doute...


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

C'est bizarre quand même que vous soyez deux à avoir le même problème. Vous êtes sous quelle version de Mac OS X ? Moi 10.4.5, et je viens de vérifier, ma capacité est stable, 94 % depuis presque 1 mois, pour une batterie qui a 4 mois.

@valabelle : tu parle de quelle machine ? L'ibook 12" ou le powerbook 15" HD ? Parce que si c'est le Powerbook HD, 1h40 sur une machine neuve c'est pas cool


----------



## volabelle (19 Février 2006)

je suis sur 10.4.5, et c'est bien le powerbook!!!! Il y a encore 4 jour j'avais 4h00 sans problème... Ca fait bizarre.

L'ibook à 1 an et Demi et il se porte comme un charme avec une batterie à 90% de sa capacité, et sous 10.3.9

Les deux sont utilisés de la même manière: Tout les jours, moitié secteur, moitié batterie.


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

Aie, ça recoupe ce que dit *Thanidran* un peu plus haut : ça pue le problème logiciel mal ficelé ça. Courage


----------



## tib51 (19 Février 2006)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit logiciel car cela me l'avait fait il y a dux ans, donc sous panther. De plus je rapelle que le remplacement du power unit avait résolu le problème (enfin je pense que c'est cela, ceci dit ils avaient aussi changé la batterie)


----------



## Thanidran (19 Février 2006)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur 10.4.5, et c'est bien le powerbook!!!! Il y a encore 4 jour j'avais 4h00 sans problème... Ca fait bizarre.
> 
> L'ibook à 1 an et Demi et il se porte comme un charme avec une batterie à 90% de sa capacité, et sous 10.3.9
> 
> Les deux sont utilisés de la même manière: Tout les jours, moitié secteur, moitié batterie.



tu as appliqué la mise a jour pour les batteries des derniers PB ?


Pim> Autant pour moi pour le comportement des batteries agées, ton blabla est plutot interessant et argumenté


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Pim> Autant pour moi pour le comportement des batteries agées, ton blabla est plutot interessant et argumenté



Pas de problème 

You are welcome


----------



## tib51 (19 Février 2006)

Ben je vais peut être paraître pour un gros naze, mais j'étais persuadé que cette mise à jour était disponible dans mise à jour de logiciel si j'en avais besoin. Comme je ne la voyais pas, je ne m'en suis jamais occupé. J'ai téléchargé tout à l'heure la "battery update 1.1", je l'ai installé, je n'ai pas eu de message m'indiquant que cette mise à jour n'était pas necessaire, ou obsolète.... Je vais faire un test pour voir si cela va mieux... En tout cas après le redémarrage, coconut battery m'affiche la même capacité, mais j'ai envie de redémarrer avec un reset du PMU et un calibrage complet voir ce que cela donne...


----------



## -Virginie- (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde

Voila je crois avoir un petit problème avec la batterie de mon ibook G4 12', il a un an et demi (acheté en juillet 2004) et jusqu'à la semaine dernière j'étais contente de son autonomie, je pouvait le prendre en cours avec moi il tenait 4h-4h30 avec quicktime (pour enregistrer le cours), et pages lancés (je coupait airport, tout autre application et je baissais la luminosité de l'écran). 

Bref la semaine dernière en deux jours l'autonomie de mon ibook est devenue ridicule, après avoir l'avoir laisssé branché toute une nuit je le récupère, lance pages (toutefois sans désactiver airport et baisser la luminosité de l'écran, mais quand même...) et là au bout de 16 min pouf il s'éteint...?!! J'ai décidé de le recharger entièrement, en le branchant il me dit qu'il aura finit la charge dans 1h, (mais bien sûr...). Je ferme l'écran et quand je le re-ouvre 10 min plus tard le voyant passe au vert, et soit disant la batterie est chargée (??!). 

Depuis après avoir refait qques cycles de charge ca va un peu mieux, mais c'est quand même bizarre, déjà l'autonomie doit être d'à peine 1h, après un cycle de charge plus que complet et en utilisation relativement intensive certes (safari wifi, adium, itunes, ical et mail de lancés), mais dans cette situation il tenait bien le double avant. 

Autre truc assez spécial, quand je le branche pour faire une charge il m'affiche 1h de charge au début, puis passe à 2h et finalement après 1h de charge il dit qu'il en a encore pour 5h30 à charger la batterie, je ne crois pas que les charges aient déjà étés aussi longues...

Pour info, j'ai ajouté il y a deux semaines une barrette mémoire corsair PC2700 512mo, mais tout s'est très bien passé pendant une semaine donc pourquoi cela aurait-il changé?? D'autre part j'étais au ski et l'endroit où je laissais mon ibook était très très froid (sur un sol pas bien isolé, pas dehors dans la neige quand même!) cela peut-il avoir eu un mauvais effet? Ou bien : comme tout le monde s'en servait il est possible que quelqu'un ne l'ai pas branché après avoir vu le message disant que l'ordi allait se mettre en veille, est-il possible que cela ait endomagé la batterie?

Voila, ya-t-il une manip particulière à faire qui me permettrait de retrouver une autonomie correcte pour mon ibook, selon vous le problème pourrait-il venir d'autre chose que de la batterie (type carte mémoire)? ou bien la batterie est morte et je vais devoir en racheter une? pourtant j'ai toujours été assez soigneuse, j'ai bien fait attention à ne pas le brancher sur secteur tout le temps et à le recharger complètement après avoir eu le message de mise en veille...
Désolée pour la longueur de ce post et merci pour votre aide!


----------



## pim (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

En plus de  l'installation de la nouvelle mémoire, as-tu procédé à une mise à jour du système ? Par exemple, es-tu passé de 10.4.4 à 10.4.5 il y a quelques jours ?

Pour ce qui est du problème de la mémoire, voici un lien expliquant qu'il y a des problèmes de mise en veille de la RAM avec certains modèles d'iBook et de PowerBook, et certains modèles de RAM.

Sinon il faudrait que tu fasses un étalonnage de ta batterie, c'est-à-dire que tu laisse ton portable se mettre en veille pour décharger la batterie jusqu'à 0 %, puis le charger entièrement sans le rallumer jusqu'à ce que le voyant du câble d'alim passe au vert.

Niveau utilisation tu peux charger ton portable quand tu veux, mais je pense qu'il faut se limiter à faire des charges complètes et non interrompues. En particulier bien laisser le câble branché lors de la recharge lente, c'est-à-dire quand la batterie est déjà à 100 % mais que le voyant de charge du câble est toujours à l'orange - cette recharge lente est importante pour optimiser l'autonomie de la batterie.


----------



## -Virginie- (20 Février 2006)

Je suis encore sur 10.3.9, donc je ne pense pas que cela puisse venir d'une mise à jour, merci pour le lien sur les ram, je vais lire ça.
Sinon j'ai pourtant fait comme tu dis, procéder plutôt à des charges complètes et attendre que le voyant passe au vert avant de débrancher, d'ailleurs l'autonomie de ma batterie était bonne jusqu'ici, ce qui m'étonne c'est la baisse si soudaine de l'autonomie. J'aimerai être sûre que cela provient bien de la batterie, histoire de ne pas en racheter une pour rien, et, si possible, comprendre ce qui s'est passé pour éviter que cela se reproduise...
Je vais retenter une charge complète après l'avoir laissé sur batterie.
Sinon j'ai essayé un truc qui s'apelle capacity meter, il me dit: 
capacity: 1679/4600
battery status: poor (36%)
amperage: 0
current: 1678
voltage: 12485
current battery charge: 100%
C'est plutôt mauvais pour la batterie, non? un autre programme me disais que j'en étais au 179 cycle de charge.
Bon je le débranche et je retente de le laisser se décharger jusqu'à 0%.
Merci


----------



## -Virginie- (20 Février 2006)

Je suis encore sur 10.3.9, donc je ne pense pas que cela puisse venir d'une mise à jour, merci pour le lien sur les ram, je vais lire ça.
Sinon j'ai pourtant fait comme tu dis, procéder plutôt à des charges complètes et attendre que le voyant passe au vert avant de débrancher, d'ailleurs l'autonomie de ma batterie était bonne jusqu'ici, ce qui m'étonne c'est la baisse si soudaine de l'autonomie. J'aimerai être sûre que cela provient bien de la batterie, histoire de ne pas en racheter une pour rien, et, si possible, comprendre ce qui s'est passé pour éviter que cela se reproduise...
Je vais retenter une charge complète après l'avoir laissé sur batterie.
Sinon j'ai essayé un truc qui s'apelle capacity meter, il me dit: 
capacity: 1679/4600
battery status: poor (36%)
amperage: 0
current: 1678
voltage: 12485
current battery charge: 100%
C'est plutôt mauvais pour la batterie, non? un autre programme me disais que j'en étais au 179 cycle de charge.
Bon je le débranche et je retente de le laisser se décharger jusqu'à 0%.
Merci


----------



## pim (20 Février 2006)

Ah oui ça c'est pas cool du tout, seulement 36 % de capacité restante alors que tu n'as que 179 cycles de charge 

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## tib51 (20 Février 2006)

Et 311 cycle de charge, c'est honête pour changer de batterie, ou c'est tout de même un peu court, jeune homme, (on pouvait dire, mon dieu, bien des choses en somme, en variant le ton. Par exemple tenez..... Oups, je me suis laissé enmporté.....)


----------



## pim (20 Février 2006)

En théorie on peut faire 1000 cycles de charge. En pratique, avec mon ancienne batterie, il m'a bien fallut 2 ans d'utilisation intensive avec quasiment une charge par jour pour en venir à bout.

Donnez moi quelques heures pour expédier mes rendez-vous courants, et dès ce soir je brancherais mon ancienne batterie pour regarder à combien de cycles j'étais parvenu (quand on est un jeune homme, autant être parvenu, même si c'est nul part).


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> En théorie on peut faire 1000 cycles de charge. En pratique, avec mon ancienne batterie, il m'a bien fallut 2 ans d'utilisation intensive avec quasiment une charge par jour pour en venir à bout.
> 
> Donnez moi quelques heures pour expédier mes rendez-vous courants, et dès ce soir je brancherais mon ancienne batterie pour regarder à combien de cycles j'étais parvenu (quand on est un jeune homme, autant être parvenu, même si c'est nul part).



A ce régime, ça doit faire un peu moins de 750 cycles !


----------



## -Virginie- (20 Février 2006)

Ok.. donc je vous tiens au courant...à ce rythme là demain matin je n'ai plus de batterie, ce midi avec capacity meter j'en étais donc à 36%, depuis il s'est déchargé complétement, je l'ai totalement chargé jusqu'à voir le voyant vert, puis ils s'est redéchargé (ca va plus vite maintenant, à 40% de charge il s'éteint direct sans me prévenir). Enfin de compte ce soir capacity meter me dit que ma batterie est descendu à 25%, plus de 10% de perte de capacité dans l'après midi ca paraît vraiment trop gros, ya un problème là! (je précise je ne confonds pas avec la ligne qui me donne le % de charge de ma batterie...!)


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> En théorie on peut faire 1000 cycles de charge.




attention 1000 cycles de charges en boucle mais quoi qu'il arrive au bout de 2 - 3 ans bien souvent la batterie est rincé


----------



## pim (21 Février 2006)

Comme promis j'ai regardé mon ancienne batterie, dont j'avais vu la capacité décroître lentement mais sûrement, au bout de presque deux ans d'utilisation intensive.

Voici les chiffres indiqués par "Informations Système" sous Tiger et par "Capacity meter" :


 Capacité 893 mAh (donc 19 %, car maximum à 4600 mAh pour mon PB 12") ;
 Nombre de cycles 306.

Avec de tels chiffres, la messe est dite : mon PB pouvait s'éteindre brusquement en cas de forte sollicitation.

Lorsque j'avais commencé à noter un affaiblissement de ma batterie, j'avais effectué un suivit régulier, et j'avais obtenu le graphique suivant :






On remarquera que, malgré une utilisation prudente visant à retarder le déboursement douloureux de plus de 130 &#8364;, j'avais dans les derniers temps un petit problème de dispersion dans la mesure de la capacité : elle pouvait varier brusquement (sur le graphique, on constate une variation entre 19 % et 42 %, avec une moyenne vers 27 %). C'est cet effet délétère qui a précipité mon achat d'une batterie neuve, car il était lié à des extinctions subites forts pénalisantes ! 

Évidemment, j'ai dès le début procédé à une surveillance de ma nouvelle batterie, et voici le graphique que j'obtiens :


----------



## volabelle (27 Février 2006)

Pour reparler de mon problème de batterie (petit rappel: la batterie de mon powerbook HD a perdu la moitié de sa capacité en 1 ou 2 cycle.), le problème est toujours là, la batterie s'est stabilisé autour de 2700 mha, c'est pas mal sur 4400 d'origine...! 
Après une semaine, j'ai décidé d'appeler le SAV d'apple, le mec que j'ai eu a été très compréhensif, et je reçois donc une nouvelle batterie demain. Je ne sais pas si c'est le Power Management Unit qui déconne ou bien ma batterie... J'en saurai plus demain... Mais vu la stabilisation de la batterie autour de 2700...


----------



## puffade (27 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
je suis détenteur d'un ibook G4 depuis environ 18 mois. J'étais toujours très satisfait de l'autonomie de ma batterie qui  baissait un peu au cours du temps mais de manière logique. or, depuis deux semaines, je n'ai quasimment plus aucune autonomie (environ 10 à 20 min quand la batterie est chargé à fond). Ce problème est apparu assez soudainement et je n'ai pas changé mes habitudes d'utilisation. J'ai peut-être changé juste une chose: je n'éteind quasimment jamais la machine.  Comme j'en avais ras le bol, j'ai commandé une nouvelle batterie que je devrais recevoir ces jours-ci mais j'espère vraiment que c'est la bien batterie qui est naze et pas un problème de machine.Y-a-t-il un moyen diagnostic fiable pour savoir? merci d'avance.


----------



## puffade (27 Février 2006)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je suis détenteur d'un ibook G4 depuis environ 18 mois. J'étais toujours très satisfait de l'autonomie de ma batterie qui  baissait un peu au cours du temps mais de manière logique. or, depuis deux semaines, je n'ai quasimment plus aucune autonomie (environ 10 à 20 min quand la batterie est chargé à fond). Ce problème est apparu assez soudainement et je n'ai pas changé mes habitudes d'utilisation. J'ai peut-être changé juste une chose: je n'éteind quasimment jamais la machine.  Comme j'en avais ras le bol, j'ai commandé une nouvelle batterie que je devrais recevoir ces jours-ci mais j'espère vraiment que c'est la bien batterie qui est naze et pas un problème de machine.Y-a-t-il un moyen diagnostic fiable pour savoir? merci d'avance.




J'ai oublié de préciser que je suis toujours sur 10.3.9. désolé


----------



## puffade (27 Février 2006)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié de préciser que je suis toujours sur 10.3.9. désolé




Je viens de faire un test: batterie à 78 %de charge = 29 minutes mais en fait c'est largement surestimé par rapport à la réalité


----------



## Disto (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y ni pile ni batterie interne  juste un petit condo de charge avec une autonomie ridicule



C'est pour ça que, quand j'enlève la batterie de mon PB12 pour l'économiser en travaillant sur le secteur, l'heure et la date ne sont plus sauvegardés ?
Il me semblait pourtant que, comme sur le PC portable que j'utilise au boulot, il y avait une pile qui permettait justement de sauvegarder l'horloge et la date quand on enlève la batterie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Disto a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que, quand j'enlève la batterie de mon PB12 pour l'économiser en travaillant sur le secteur, l'heure et la date ne sont plus sauvegardés ?
> Il me semblait pourtant que, comme sur le PC portable que j'utilise au boulot, il y avait une pile qui permettait justement de sauvegarder l'horloge et la date quand on enlève la batterie...



Sur ton Mac, ôter la batterie lorsque tu travaille sur secteur ne l'économise pas. En effet, contrairement aux PC, les Mac sont dotés d'un dispositif nommé PMU (Power Managment Unit) qui, lorsque tu travailles sur secteur, stoppe la charge de la batterie lorsqu'elle est à 100%, et ne la reprend que lorsqu'elle redescend en dessous de 96 ou 97% (je sais plus bien). C'est ce qu'on appelle un dispositif de "charge d'entretien".


----------



## Disto (23 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ton Mac, ôter la batterie lorsque tu travaille sur secteur ne l'économise pas. En effet, contrairement aux PC, les Mac sont dotés d'un dispositif nommé PMU (Power Managment Unit) qui, lorsque tu travailles sur secteur, stoppe la charge de la batterie lorsqu'elle est à 100%, et ne la reprend que lorsqu'elle redescend en dessous de 96 ou 97% (je sais plus bien). C'est ce qu'on appelle un dispositif de "charge d'entretien".



Merci Pascal 77 pour cette précision que j'ignorais totalement...
Effectivement, quel intérêt alors d'enlever la batterie si celle-ci est "protégée" dès lors qu'elle est chargée à 100%. Par contre, j'imagine que, dès lors où l'on commence à la décharger, il vaut mieux la décharger jusqu'au bout pour la recharger ensuite, plutôt que de la rechargée alors qu'elle n'est pas complètement vide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Disto a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'imagine que, dès lors où l'on commence à la décharger, il vaut mieux la décharger jusqu'au bout pour la recharger ensuite, plutôt que de la rechargée alors qu'elle n'est pas complètement vide.



Non, pas spécialement, ça, tu le fais une fois de temps en temps (décharge complète, jusqu'à mise en veille du portable, puis recharge en totalité en une seule fois, disons, une fois tous les trente à soixante jours) pour recalibrer la PMU, mais les batteries Lithium-ions, comme les Nickel-Métal Hydride se moquent sinon des recharges partielles, ou d'être rechargées alors qu'elles ne sont pas complètement vides. Elle ne sont pas sujettes à "l'effet mémoire" comme les batteries Cadmium-Nickel.


----------



## Imaginus (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre sur la batterie de mon Powerbook 12" ALu 1.5ghz (outil de travail) datant de l'été dernier. La charge se bloque à 99% (parfois à 100%). Je charge et je decharge toujours à fond. Petite remarque ca me fait ca depuis que je relie mon powerbook a un ecran externe (un rapport quelconque ?).

Informations de la batterie :

  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Premier avertissement de niveau bas :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4173
  Capacité restante (mAh) :    4162
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    0
  Tension (mV) :    12534
  Comptage de cycles :    226

Informations de ladaptateur secteur :

  Adaptateur secteur (watts) :    50
  Connecté :    Oui
  En cours de chargement :    Non


La il est a 99%...


----------



## Aziraphale (29 Mars 2006)

est-ce gênant d'utiliser son portable tout le temps brancher ? perso c'est finalement assez rare que je ne le branche pas là où je m'installe pour bosser


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2006)

Aziraphale a dit:
			
		

> est-ce gênant d'utiliser son portable tout le temps brancher ? perso c'est finalement assez rare que je ne le branche pas là où je m'installe pour bosser



heu non ...  
et en plus si tu le branches tout temps tu n'auras jamais a utiliser la batterie


----------



## Aziraphale (29 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> heu non ...
> et en plus si tu le branches tout temps tu n'auras jamais a utiliser la batterie


c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait mais "quelqu'un" m'a dit le contraire (qu'il fallait toujours debrancher son portable le vider puis entierement recharcher etc)

maintenant je suis fixé !  merki !


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2006)

Aziraphale a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait mais "quelqu'un" m'a dit le contraire (qu'il fallait toujours debrancher son portable&#8230; le vider&#8230; puis entierement recharcher etc&#8230
> 
> maintenant je suis fixé !  merki !



Une précision tu as quoi comme ordi ?
Pour les batteries Li-ions ne sont pas sensibles à la charge partielle. 
Par contre il faut la calibrer avec justement un cycle de charge totale / déchage totale de temps en temps


_*Edit* : regarde 5 posts au dessus #216 .... Pascal 77 donne plus de détails _


----------



## Disto (5 Avril 2006)

Aziraphale a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait mais "quelqu'un" m'a dit le contraire (qu'il fallait toujours debrancher son portable le vider puis entierement recharcher etc)
> 
> maintenant je suis fixé !  merki !


Pascal 77 il a tout dit plus haut !  Tant que la charge de ta batterie ne descend pas en dessous de 96 ou 97% elle n'est pas rechargée.
Moi aussi on m'avait dit la même chose qu'à toi (un vendeur FNAC)  ; c'est vrai pour les PC (pour lesquels il vaut mieux retirer la batterie quand tu travailles systématiquement sur secteur) mais pas pour les Mac !



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ton Mac, ôter la batterie lorsque tu travaille sur secteur ne l'économise pas. En effet, contrairement aux PC, les Mac sont dotés d'un dispositif nommé PMU (Power Managment Unit) qui, lorsque tu travailles sur secteur, stoppe la charge de la batterie lorsqu'elle est à 100%, et ne la reprend que lorsqu'elle redescend en dessous de 96 ou 97% (je sais plus bien). C'est ce qu'on appelle un dispositif de "charge d'entretien".


----------



## SPc_Casimir (9 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre sur la batterie de mon Powerbook 12" ALu 1.5ghz (outil de travail) datant de l'été dernier. La charge se bloque à 99% (parfois à 100%). Je charge et je decharge toujours à fond. Petite remarque ca me fait ca depuis que je relie mon powerbook a un ecran externe (un rapport quelconque ?).
> 
> Informations de la batterie :
> 
> ...



Même chose sur mon PB 12" tout neuf : il met un temps énorme à atteindre 100% si je le charge allumé, et généralement, quelques minutes après, hop, il retombe à 99%. Heureusement, la charge ne reprend que quand la batterie tombe un peu plus bas (vers 96, je dirais).


----------



## stevenb (11 Avril 2006)

Bonjours,

Voila j'essaye de metre mise a jour la baterie de mon power book G4, le probléme est qu'il me dit de lancé la mise a jour puis retiré la baterie, je suit ses instruction mais au redemarage de mon ordi il me relance la mise a jour.
Que dois je faire enlevé la baterie quand l'ordi est eteind et redemaré ?
merci de mon repondre

Steven


----------



## stevenb (15 Avril 2006)

bonjours, j'ai un petit probleme avec la mise a jour de ma baterie pourais tu m'aider


----------



## TheraBylerm (26 Avril 2006)

Hello !

Je crois que ma batterie m'a joué un drole de tour...

En effet, du jour au lendemain, la batterie de mon powerbook 15" s'est miseà afficher 1h d'autonomie au max, alors qu'elle affichait avant 3h... et elle ne tient effectivement plus qu'une heure.

Je veux bien croire qu'une batterie, ça s'use, mais là, du jour au lendemain... !

Une idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2006)

Tu as essayé de la re-calibrer ? C'est peut-être qu'a cause de la PMU, elle ne se charge plus complètement ? Sinon, réinitialise la PMU (modalités variables selon le modèle, vois ta doc)


----------



## tititiknik (26 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ton Mac, ôter la batterie lorsque tu travaille sur secteur ne l'économise pas. En effet, contrairement aux PC, les Mac sont dotés d'un dispositif nommé PMU (Power Managment Unit) qui, lorsque tu travailles sur secteur, stoppe la charge de la batterie lorsqu'elle est à 100%, et ne la reprend que lorsqu'elle redescend en dessous de 96 ou 97% (je sais plus bien). C'est ce qu'on appelle un dispositif de "charge d'entretien".


 
hello
j'ai un powerbook 15' et je me debrouille toujours pour travailler pres d'un prise, et j'ai l'habitude de le brancher  en laissant la batterie sur le portable.
je me suis qd meme demandé si il ne vallait aps mieu la retirer et la stoker sous la main, au cas ou. ca ne sert pas ?
a l'apple store un type m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas la retirer, mais l'utiliser sans le secteur et la recharger qd necessaire (meme avec une prise a nos pied)

j'avou que je ne sais plus trop quoi penser au sujet de ces batterie, je prefererai la retirer et travailler sur secteur, mais bon ..... ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2006)

tititiknik a dit:
			
		

> hello
> j'ai un powerbook 15' et je me debrouille toujours pour travailler pres d'un prise, et j'ai l'habitude de le brancher  en laissant la batterie sur le portable.
> je me suis qd meme demandé si il ne vallait aps mieu la retirer et la stoker sous la main, au cas ou. ca ne sert pas ?
> a l'apple store un type m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas la retirer, mais l'utiliser sans le secteur et la recharger qd necessaire (meme avec une prise a nos pied)
> ...



J'ai répondu à ta question (avant que tu ne la poses) juste sur la page d'avant de ce thread : post N° 214


----------



## TheraBylerm (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé de la re-calibrer ? C'est peut-être qu'a cause de la PMU, elle ne se charge plus complètement ? Sinon, réinitialise la PMU (modalités variables selon le modèle, vois ta doc)



Alors, de la re-calibrer, tu veux dire "charge+décharge" complet ? Oui, rien n'y a changé.

En ce qui concerne le reset PMU, j'ai pas vraiment pigé la manuvre. Pour mon powerbook G4 1.33, la manoeuvre est SHIFT + CTRL + OPTION + POWER. Et normalement, l'heure et la date reviennent à zéro.

Mais rien. J'ai du me planté lorsque j'ai fait la manip. Ceci dit, je l'ai fait de différente façon, mais ça ne semble pas marcher...

Est ce qu'il y a un bip particulier ? Une image ? Est ce qu'il faut relacher immédiatement les touches ? etc... ?

Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

Il faut le faire Mac alimenté mais éteint. Sur mes PB G3, le voyant de veille s'allume brièvement. Après l'avoir fait, il faut attendre au moins cinq ou six secondes (compte dix pour pas être serré) avant de rallumer le Mac.


----------



## marylin (28 Avril 2006)

Hello !

Voilà moi ça fait un an que j'ai mon iBook G4, et j'ai un souci de batterie.
La batterie en elle-même tient très bien la longueur, mais elle a pris la mauvaise habitude de se détacher de plus en plus souvent. Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de régler ça sans passer par le rouleau de scotch ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide, et bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

:mouais: Y a pas une vis pour la tenir, normalement sur l'ibouque ?


----------



## marylin (28 Avril 2006)

sisi, il y a un quart de tour à faire avec une pièce normalement, mais là ça tourne tout seul... même si je le bouge quasiment pas !
J'ai une copine qui avait le même problème avec son 12", mais je ne sais pas si elle a réussi à le résoudre, et si oui comment.
j'adore mon ibook, mais j'aime pas du tout quand il décide d'aller dormir alors que je suis en plein cours de psychophysiologie... :hein: 

Si tu as une solution je prends


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

Tu dois donc avoir un truc cassé dedans. Pour la solution, à part le SAV pour changer la coque (ou la batterie selon ce qui est cassé), je ne vois, pour éviter le scotch extérieur, que le double face côté interne, mais c'est pas des plus pratique, faut pas trop avoir besoin d'ôter la batterie (quoi que je ne vois pas pourquoi un tel besoin).


----------



## pim (28 Avril 2006)

C'est une bonne idée le scotch double face à l'intérieur. Si la vis de serrage tourne toute seule, c'est peut être aussi parce qu'elle n'est pas assez serrée, donc rajouter des épaisseurs à l'intérieur peut peut être régler le problème.


----------



## marylin (28 Avril 2006)

merci pour vos réponses

le double-face à l'intérieur ça me tente pas trop, donc je vais tenter le scotch à l'extérieur quand même, on verra ce que ça donne...

pim, que veux-tu dire par rajouter des épaisseurs ?


----------



## pim (28 Avril 2006)

Je veux dire qu'en rajoutant des épaisseurs de papier ou de carton entre la batterie et l'intérieur de l'iBook, la batterie sera sans doute mieux coincée. C'est ce que je fais sur mon vieux téléphone portable Nokia, dont la batterie est quelque peu baladeuse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

Je dois avoir le même vieux Nokia que toi, mai le problème, c'est que sur l'iBook, la batterie n'est pas sous un couvercle, c'est elle qui fait couvercle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

A propos de batterie, quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire fonctionner Capacity Meter sous Jaguar, parce que sur mon PB, alim secteur coupée, il me dit toujours que je suis branché ("you are currently plugged in") et que ma batterie n'a plus aucune capacité (elle n'est pas neuve, mais tiens encore environ deux heures).


----------



## jeanclaudeduce (29 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde,
J ai un powerbook 12 867mhz avec la batterie d'origine qui tient encore 3 bonnes heures.
Mon souci est que je ne parvient pas à voir le temps restant de batterie (l'icone batterie m'indique des chiffres genre 11.17 restant  ).

Je suis sous 0S 10 4 6 et voici les infos concernant l'alimentation:

Informations de la batterie :

  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Premier avertissement de niveau bas :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	24442
  Capacité restante (mAh) :	290
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	2112
  Tension (mV) :	11659
  Comptage de cycles :	41


Si vous avez une idée d'où ça vient, je suis prenneur.
Merci à bientôt.


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut le faire Mac alimenté mais éteint. Sur mes PB G3, le voyant de veille s'allume brièvement. Après l'avoir fait, il faut attendre au moins cinq ou six secondes (compte dix pour pas être serré) avant de rallumer le Mac.



Hello !

Alors oui, ça y est, j'ai fait un reset. Après un long BIP et le clignotement rapide du voyant de veille, l'ordi se rallume.

Mais toujours rien, même après plusieurs cycles complet. J'ai l'impression que le compteur est bloqué à 1h d'autonomie... ...et l'applique.

Une autre idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Là, moi, non. J'ai eu il y a peu, sur mon premier PB G3, une batterie de moins d'un an qui m'a fait un coup du même genre, passée en deux charges de 3H30 d'autonomie à zéro, carrément, rien pu faire, poubelle.


----------



## adils (3 Mai 2006)

bonjour,
voilà je possede un mbp, mis à part l'etalonage que conseille la notice à propos de la longevité de la baterrie, le fait de laisser le portable branché sur le secteur entrave t il l'usure plus rapide de la batterie?
sinon enlever à chaque fois la batterie lorsqu'on utilise la prise secteur?
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

adils a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> voilà je possede un mbp, mis à part l'etalonage que conseille la notice à propos de la longevité de la baterrie, le fait de laisser le portable branché sur le secteur entrave t il l'usure plus rapide de la batterie?
> sinon enlever à chaque fois la batterie lorsqu'on utilise la prise secteur?
> merci



Ça serait quand même bien de lire les pages précédentes du topic avant d'y poster, j'ai répondu à cette question au moins deux fois dans les trois derniers mois. !


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, moi, non. J'ai eu il y a peu, sur mon premier PB G3, une batterie de moins d'un an qui m'a fait un coup du même genre, passée en deux charges de 3H30 d'autonomie à zéro, carrément, rien pu faire, poubelle.



Aie... ça ne me rassure pas, ce que tu dis là !

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que la charge semble très, très courte (environ 30min pour recharger la batterie entière).

Bon, je vais encore essayer quelques trucs, sinon, c'est le rachat de batterie qui me guette. No comment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, c'est le rachat de batterie qui me guette. No comment.



Si, celui ci, trouvé dans le N° 61 d'A Vos Mac ! Ma prochaine batterie me coutera 50 &#8364; de moins que chez Macway pour 500 mA/h de plus.


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si, celui ci, trouvé dans le N° 61 d'A Vos Mac ! Ma prochaine batterie me coutera 50  de moins que chez Macway pour 500 mA/h de plus.



Arf... dégouté !



			
				aboutbatteries.com a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes désolés, mais aucune réponse ne semble correspondre à votre recherche.



Pas de bol.
Sur MacWay, c'est quand même du 150 euros... ! :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Pis de panaque, regarde sur ta batterie sa référence, et dis moi ce que c'est (enfin, écris le moi ).


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si, celui ci, trouvé dans le N° 61 d'A Vos Mac ! Ma prochaine batterie me coutera 50  de moins que chez Macway pour 500 mA/h de plus.



Je viens de comparer pour l'iBook (il me reste que 39 % de capacité) ... et l'AS reste le moins cher :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Ta batterie, c'est pas la même que celle des Titaniums ? Si oui, elle est à 79 &#8364;. C'est pour ça que je te demandais la référence.


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ta batterie, c'est pas la même que celle des Titaniums ? Si oui, elle est à 79 . C'est pour ça que je te demandais la référence.



Alors, la ref de ma batterie, c'est :

15-inch PowerBook G4 Rechargeablle Battery
Model A1078 10.8v
Li-ion

Voili, voilou...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Elle ressemblerait pas à celle ci ?


----------



## adils (6 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça serait quand même bien de lire les pages précédentes du topic avant d'y poster, j'ai répondu à cette question au moins deux fois dans les trois derniers mois. !


slt,
hé bien je m'ecuse, c que je ne possede pas internet chez moi juste au boulot et comme je ne bosse pas ts les jours c moins evident, en tt cas ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté, merci encore


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Elle ressemblerait pas à celle ci ?



J'ai l'impression que oui... mais bon, ça ne reste qu'une photo.
Pour ce qui est des spécifications techniques, ça a l'air de coller...

Je vais tout de même me renseigner auprès d'eux, pour en être sur...

Merci !


----------



## Piyo (26 Mai 2006)

Moi, j'ai un pb 5300 qui a une batterie qui dure même pas 15 seconde.
Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de la faire durer plus longtemps?
Système 8.1.

Elle ressemble à ça:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2006)

A part la remplacer, je ne vois pas. Peut être une solution pour toi ici. Je connais personnellement le vendeur et répond de son honnêteté. Il vend aussi (autre annonce) le chargeur qui va avec (okazou)


----------



## TheraBylerm (31 Mai 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que oui... mais bon, ça ne reste qu'une photo.
> Pour ce qui est des spécifications techniques, ça a l'air de coller...
> 
> Je vais tout de même me renseigner auprès d'eux, pour en être sur...
> ...



Arf, non. C'est pas la bonne batterie... il semblerai que la batterie du powerbook 15" soit une ref à part. Allez savoir pourquoi...

Résultat : CLG la vend 157 euros, Apple Store 129 euros, MacWay 149 euros...

Maintenant, je me pose une question: la batterie sur MacWay semble légèrement différente de la batterie sur l'Apple Store, car elle propose 16% d'autonomie en plus. Est ce vrai ? Ou est ce que ces batteries sont rigoureusement les même. Parce que quitte à ajouter 20 euros de plus pour avoir une batterie qui tient mieux la route, pourquoi pas...

Des idées ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2006)

Oui, les batteries de MacWay ne sont pas des Apple mais des adaptables à la capacité un peu supérieure à celles d'Apple (ce sont, si je ne me trompe pas, des "Newer Tech").


----------



## TheraBylerm (1 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, les batteries de MacWay ne sont pas des Apple mais des adaptables à la capacité un peu supérieure à celles d'Apple (ce sont, si je ne me trompe pas, des "Newer Tech").



Hello !

Du coup, est ce qu'il vaut mieux que je prenne une MacWay, ou une Apple, question fiabilité... parce que si c'est pour en changer dans 1 an et demi comme l'actuelle, c'est pas la peine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2006)

Je ne suis pas certain de savoir laquelle est la meilleure point de vue fiabilité. Newer Tech n'a pas l'habitude de commercialiser de la camelote, mais faute de comparatifs il me parait téméraire d'affirmer quoi que ce soit dans ce domaine.

Va voir ici, tu verra que même Apple peut vendre des produits présentant des défauts. pour réaliser le comparatif dans de bonnes conditions, il faudrait comparer une centaine de batteries de chaque constructeur en en prenant quatre ou cinq dans vingt ou vingt cinq lots différents. Difficile et long à réaliser (des cycles charge/décharge enchaînés ne produisent pas forcément le même résultat qu'une utilisation réelle ou ces cycles s'enchaînent à un rythme moins régulier, et parfois incomplets).


----------



## TheraBylerm (1 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas certain de savoir laquelle est la meilleure point de vue fiabilité. Newer Tech n'a pas l'habitude de commercialiser de la camelote, mais faute de comparatifs il me parait téméraire d'affirmer quoi que ce soit dans ce domaine.
> 
> Va voir ici, tu verra que même Apple peut vendre des produits présentant des défauts. pour réaliser le comparatif dans de bonnes conditions, il faudrait comparer une centaine de batteries de chaque constructeur en en prenant quatre ou cinq dans vingt ou vingt cinq lots différents. Difficile et long à réaliser (des cycles charge/décharge enchaînés ne produisent pas forcément le même résultat qu'une utilisation réelle ou ces cycles s'enchaînent à un rythme moins régulier, et parfois incomplets).



Bon, je penche vers la batterie Newer Tech, qui n'a pas l'air si mal. 20 euros de plus pour 16% de capacité en plus, et une garantie 1 an, je pense que ça vaut le coup de tenter...

Y'a quand même un truc qui me titille (je sais, je sais... ça traine...) : la batterie actuelle du powerbook annonce 10.8 V et la newertech annonce 11.1 V. Pourtant, c'est la bonne référence; ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2006)

Ça veut dire que la tension nominale de la Newer Tech est plus élevée de 0,3V, sans doute du à sa capacité supérieure.


----------



## TheraBylerm (1 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça veut dire que la tension nominale de la Newer Tech est plus élevée de 0,3V, sans doute du à sa capacité supérieure.



C''est pas trop grave, docteur, pour l'ordinateur ? Ca va pas le faire griller plus rapidement ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2006)

si 0,3 volts suffisent à le griller, ce n'est pas un vrai Mac, mais une contrefaçon !


----------



## TheraBylerm (1 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> si 0,3 volts suffisent à le griller, ce n'est pas un vrai Mac, mais une contrefaçon !



Boah, on sait jamais... maintenant, je me méfie...  
Bon, c'est décidé, je passe commande. 150 euros dans les dents. Aïe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2006)

Mince, je viens de voir que dans mon post 261 (le premier en haut de cette page), j'avais oublié de mettre le lien ("va voir ici"). Voilà, c'est réparé !


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mince, je viens de voir que dans mon post 261 (le premier en haut de cette page), j'avais oublié de mettre le lien ("va voir ici"). Voilà, c'est réparé !



Arf, pas rassurant...

Bon, ça y est, j'ai ma batterie, achetée hier chez MacWay pour 99 euros, une BTI. Si la batterie, en extérieur, est moins belle que l'originale (question finition), elle a plutôt l'air de fonctionner, et ça me rassure.

Voilà, merci pour vos conseils... !


----------



## tib51 (4 Juin 2006)

Mais je me demandais: dans toutes ces batteries de marque non-apple, y a t'il les petites led témoin de l'état de charge?
A chaque fois, on vois la batterie posée sur le dos du coup on ne voit rien de la finition externe et de la présence ou non des leds....
J'ai peut-être trouvé une batterie à 81 pour mon powerbook 12' sur le site de 100000 volts, mais je ne sais pas à quoi elle ressemblle de dos, est ce qu'elle a la même finition alu? A-t-elle les leds???
Je n'en sais rien.
Quelqu'un peut il me dire ce qu'il en est?


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Juin 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me demandais: dans toutes ces batteries de marque non-apple, y a t'il les petites led témoin de l'état de charge?
> A chaque fois, on vois la batterie posée sur le dos du coup on ne voit rien de la finition externe et de la présence ou non des leds....
> J'ai peut-être trouvé une batterie à 81 pour mon powerbook 12' sur le site de 100000 volts, mais je ne sais pas à quoi elle ressemblle de dos, est ce qu'elle a la même finition alu? A-t-elle les leds???
> Je n'en sais rien.
> Quelqu'un peut il me dire ce qu'il en est?



Je ne pourrai pas te répondre pour toutes les batteries. Pour la mienne, il y a bien les leds au dos, et le capo n'est pas en alu comme l'originale, mais en plastique souple couleur alu. Mais bon, c'est pas trop grave, la batterie, je ne la vois jamais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me demandais: dans toutes ces batteries de marque non-apple, y a t'il les petites led témoin de l'état de charge?
> A chaque fois, on vois la batterie posée sur le dos du coup on ne voit rien de la finition externe et de la présence ou non des leds....
> J'ai peut-être trouvé une batterie à 81&#8364; pour mon powerbook 12' sur le site de 100000 volts, mais je ne sais pas à quoi elle ressemblle de dos, est ce qu'elle a la même finition alu? A-t-elle les leds???
> Je n'en sais rien.
> Quelqu'un peut il me dire ce qu'il en est?



La réponse est oui, ces led ne sont que la partie apparente de l'électronique embarquée dans le boîtier de la batterie, partie qui est indispensable pour que la PMU du Mac puisse communiquer avec la batterie.

J'ai ici une batterie de WallStreet quasi neuve, rendue inutilisable par une panne de cette partie électronique.

En parlant de batterie, j'ai mis un appel ici


----------



## tinibook (5 Juin 2006)

J'ai donc depuis un petit moment mon petit Maxibook et il marche plutôt bien mais y'a une chose qui me titille l'esprit...

Voilà la batterie vient de faire une cinquantaine de cycles et la capacité totale est tombée de 5300 mAh neuve (ce qui n'est déjà pas énorme...) à 4917 mAh, ce qui me paraît un peu faible, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

Non, sur cinquante cycle, ça parait être dans la bonne fourchette. quant à la capacité initiale de 5300 A/h, que puis-je dire, moi qui sur mon WallStreet ai une batterie près de deux fois plus grosse pour ... 3500 A/h (neuve) :sick:


----------



## TheraBylerm (5 Juin 2006)

Y'a un truc que je pige pas... ou peux t'on voir toutes ces infos; nombre de cycle, d'A/h, capacité...

Plusieurs fois, j'ai vu des personnes en parler... ?


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un truc que je pige pas... ou peux t'on voir toutes ces infos; nombre de cycle, d'A/h, capacité...
> 
> Plusieurs fois, j'ai vu des personnes en parler... ?


Sous Tiger, dans Information Système (menu Pomme > À propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos... > Alimentation).

Il existe aussi des petits utilitaires comme Capacity Meter, qui est compatible tous Mac OS X à partir de 10.1 

@ tinybook :

Ça fait un peu rapide comme baisse de capacité. À ce rythme là, dans 500 charges la batterie sera morte... On est dans une fourchette très basse. Quelle utilisation fais-tu de ton portable sur batterie ? Hyper intensive ? As-tu fais des étalonnages réguliers ?

Parfois la batterie perds quelques points de capacité suite à une utilisation intensive ponctuelle, puis tout redevient normal après un petit étalonnage... Je vais vous ressortir le graphique de la décroissance de la mienne d'ici quelques jours


----------



## TheraBylerm (5 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Sous Tiger, dans Information Système (menu Pomme > À propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos... > Alimentation).
> 
> Il existe aussi des petits utilitaires comme Capacity Meter, qui est compatible tous Mac OS X à partir de 10.1



Arf, je n'ai pas Tiger. Je vais donc aller faire un tour du coté de Capacity Meter...


Bon, j'ai encore un problème, et là c'est ennuyeux. J'ai donc changé ma batterie, et opté pour une BTI. Elle tient très bien, niveau autonomie, sur les deux cycles que j'ai fait, rien à dire.

MAIS lorsque la batterie est vide, après le signal critique de l'ordi signalant que la batterie est presque vide, l'ordinateur ne se met pas en veille comme avant; il s'éteint. Résultat : j'ai perdu mon boulot (bon, c'est pas trop grave, mais une perte de temps qui me fait ch...). Pourquoi ? Aurai je mal configuré ma batterie ? Ou désactivé un truc sans m'en rendre compte ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait un peu rapide comme baisse de capacité. À ce rythme là, dans 500 charges la batterie sera morte...



Là, tu fais fort. A ce rythme, à 500 cycles, sa batterie sera à peu près à 50% de sa capacité de départ, et à 1000 cycles, environ à 25%. Ça ne me parait pas si grave que tu le dis !


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu fais fort. A ce rythme, à 500 cycles, sa batterie sera à peu près à 50% de sa capacité de départ, et à 1000 cycles, environ à 25%. Ça ne me parait pas si grave que tu le dis !


Oups autant pour moi j'ai mal calculé :rose:

C'est toi qui a raison, honte à moi :rose:

Bref c'est tout à fait normal visiblement


----------



## tinibook (5 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, sur cinquante cycle, ça parait être dans la bonne fourchette. quant à la capacité initiale de 5300 A/h, que puis-je dire, moi qui sur mon WallStreet ai une batterie près de deux fois plus grosse pour ... 3500 A/h (neuve)



Ben, ce qui me titille, c'est que j'ai étalonné l'accu d'un pote qui vient de chouicher et son accu faisait 5600 mAh. OK, c'est pas comparable avec un WallStreet mais sur un MBP chaque ampère compte surtout avec... Quiet MBP  



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait un peu rapide comme baisse de capacité. À ce rythme là, dans 500 charges la batterie sera morte... On est dans une fourchette très basse.



Heu... Voyons voir:
O cycle --> 5300
52-->4971
En supposant que c'est linéaire (oui bon c'est une supposition, hein!) j'obtiens:
y=-6.3269x+5300 ce qui pour y=0 fait environ 838 cyles.  



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Quelle utilisation fais-tu de ton portable sur batterie ? Hyper intensive ? As-tu fais des étalonnages réguliers ?



Ben, intensive... Pour moi non (web, office, vlc, CoD 2) mais pour l'accu, apparemment oui! J'ai fait deux étalonnages le premier au début et le deuxième à 10 cycles.



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Parfois la batterie perd quelques points de capacité suite à une utilisation intensive ponctuelle, puis tout redevient normal après un petit étalonnage...



Oui, tu as raison. Ce matin j'étais à 5270 en capacité complète!! C'est à ne rien comprendre  C'est comme si la capacité variait sans motif apparant.

Bon, du moment qu'elle fait son travail et me permet de démarrer le MBP c'est l'essentiel! Mais si d'autres possesseurs veulent partager leur expérience... 

edit: et merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ce qui me titille, c'est que j'ai étalonné l'accu d'un pote qui vient de chouicher et son accu faisait 5600 mAh. OK, c'est pas comparable avec un WallStreet mais sur un MBP chaque ampère compte surtout avec... Quiet MBP



Pour la capacité nominale, je ne sais pas, ce n'est pas indiqué dessus, mais je déduis du niveau de celle du MacBook Pro de mon fils que la capa initiale se situe entre 5800 et 6000 mA/h, mais pour le tien ??? Qu'entends tu par "Maxibook" ?




			
				tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Voyons voir:
> O cycle --> 5300
> 52-->4971
> En supposant que c'est linéaire (oui bon c'est une supposition, hein!) j'obtiens:
> y=-6.3269x+5300 ce qui pour y=0 fait environ 838 cyles.



Ce qui est linéaire (à peu près), c'est le % de diminution de capa. Mon calcul ci dessus est basé sur une perte de capa d'environ 7% tous les cinquante cycles.




			
				tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Ben, intensive... Pour moi non (web, office, vlc, CoD 2) mais pour l'accu, apparemment oui! J'ai fait deux étalonnages le premier au début et le deuxième à 10 cycles
> 
> Oui, tu as raison. Ce matin j'étais à 5270 en capacité complète!! C'est à ne rien comprendre  C'est comme si la capacité variait sans motif apparant.
> 
> ...



En réalité, ce n'est pas la capacité de la batterie qui varie, mais la mesure qui en est faite par la PMU du Mac. Une mesure réelle au départ, puis entre chaque réinitialisation, des évaluations plus ou moins précises.


----------



## tinibook (5 Juin 2006)

Merci !



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la capacité nominale, je ne sais pas, ce n'est pas indiqué dessus, mais je déduis du niveau de celle du MacBook Pro de mon fils que la capa initiale se situe entre 5800 et 6000 mA/h, mais pour le tien ??? Qu'entends tu par "Maxibook" ?



Ah, aaah! Donc la capacité nominale d'un accu de MacBook Pro est entre 5800 et 6000 mAh. Alors que le mien peinait à 5300 mAh lors du premier étalonnage et ne s'est pas amélioré avec le temps. Ca fait quand même un demi ampère de moins et ce n'est pas négligeable...

Le "MaxiBook" c'est le surnom que j'ai donné à mon MacBook Pro 15,4" 2GHz (le lien est dans la signature si jamais)




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est linéaire (à peu près), c'est le % de diminution de capa. Mon calcul ci dessus est basé sur une perte de capa d'environ 7% tous les cinquante cycles.



En fait tu as mesuré le delta en % entre 5300 et 4917, non? Ou est-ce une norme?
Par contre je ne sais pas comment tu arrives à trouver une capacité restante de 25% à 1000 cycles :rateau: (Moi je veux bien!)




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En réalité, ce n'est pas la capacité de la batterie qui varie, mais la mesure qui en est faite par la PMU du Mac. Une mesure réelle au départ, puis entre chaque réinitialisation, des évaluations plus ou moins précises.



D'accord! Donc pour résumer ma question: Est-ce "normal" d'avoir une capacité nominal de 5300 mAh au début par rapport aux 5600-6000 mAh du MBP de ton fiston?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Juin 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un truc que je pige pas... ou peux t'on voir toutes ces infos; nombre de cycle, d'A/h, capacité...
> 
> Plusieurs fois, j'ai vu des personnes en parler... ?



tu peux aussi le trouver via Information Système > Alimentation 

_Edit : je peux aller me coucher_ :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, là, l'écart me parait assez important. je n'ai pas d'explication. 5800/5900 mA/h me parait à peu près correspondre aux 60KVA annoncés par Apple sur la batterie qui fait un peu plus de 10V, je crois.



			
				tinibook a dit:
			
		

> En fait tu as mesuré le delta en % entre 5300 et 4917, non? Ou est-ce une norme?
> Par contre je ne sais pas comment tu arrives à trouver une capacité restante de 25% à 1000 cycles :rateau: (Moi je veux bien!)



J'ai mesuré le delta en % et l'ait appliqué à autant de tranches de 50 cycles que nécessaire. Ça n'est qu'une approximation, hein !




			
				tinibook a dit:
			
		

> D'accord! Donc pour résumer ma question: Est-ce "normal" d'avoir une capacité nominal de 5300 mAh au début par rapport aux 5600-6000 mAh du MBP de ton fiston?



Là, c'est à Apple qu'il faut poser la question. Après une quinzaine de cycles, il est à 5792 mA/h.


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Juin 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai encore un problème, et là c'est ennuyeux. J'ai donc changé ma batterie, et opté pour une BTI. Elle tient très bien, niveau autonomie, sur les deux cycles que j'ai fait, rien à dire.
> 
> MAIS lorsque la batterie est vide, après le signal critique de l'ordi signalant que la batterie est presque vide, l'ordinateur ne se met pas en veille comme avant; il s'éteint. Résultat : j'ai perdu mon boulot (bon, c'est pas trop grave, mais une perte de temps qui me fait ch...). Pourquoi ? Aurai je mal configuré ma batterie ? Ou désactivé un truc sans m'en rendre compte ?



Hello !

Personne n'a, ne serait ce qu'un début de réponse ? Car c'est vraiment emmerdant, ça m'a refait le coup tout à l'heure, et là, j'ai vraiment perdu mon boulot...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2006)

C'est curieux, tu as réinitialisé ta PMU après avoir changé de batterie ? Comment travailles tu ? c'est curieux, que ce soit toujours sur batterie, ton bureau est sur le Causse du Larzac ?


----------



## jujub (7 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous depuis peu j'ai eu un problème de batterie elle n'est plus reconnue, elle s'allume plus. J'ai un powerbook G4 12" de 1.3 ghz. C'est arrivé d'un coup j'ai tout néttoyé et ça n'a rien changé. Je vais vérifié si il y a encore la garantie. 
PS: Le numéro de série de la batterie correspond au batterie défectueuse des ibooks mais j'ai un powerbook donc elle n'est pas défectueuse?
Merci à vous


----------



## kennymac (7 Juin 2006)

Ta batterie est encore chargée ?? (que disent les diodes sur la batterie ?)

Sinon tu peut peut être essayer un reset PMU


Sinon je voudrais avoir ce que vous penser de l'état de ma batterie. Je m'en sert depuis environ 1 an :






Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

environ 1% de perte de capacité par mois d'utilisation, ça parait pas mal du tout !


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux, tu as réinitialisé ta PMU après avoir changé de batterie ? Comment travailles tu ? c'est curieux, que ce soit toujours sur batterie, ton bureau est sur le Causse du Larzac ?



Hello ! Je viens de faire un reset PMU. On verra bien, maintenant...
Et pour répondre à ta question, je bouge pas mal avec mon ordi, et j'aime bien travailler au café, au coin de ma rue, surtout quand il fait beau. Du coup, je n'ai pas forcement de prise de courant dans le coin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, tu peux toujours mettre l'indicateur de charge dans la barre de menu,et éteindre ton Mac quand il te reste moins d'un quart d'heure d'autonomie, par exemple !


----------



## jujub (7 Juin 2006)

personne n'aurait une idée pour moi?


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, tu peux toujours mettre l'indicateur de charge dans la barre de menu,et éteindre ton Mac quand il te reste moins d'un quart d'heure d'autonomie, par exemple !



Oui... mais je n'y pense pas forcement quand je suis concentré sur mon truc... mais c'est vrai. En tout cas, merci, je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

jujub a dit:
			
		

> personne n'aurait une idée pour moi?



Kennymac t'a répondu, il te demandait si tu avais fait un reset de ta PMU.


----------



## jujub (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous depuis peu j'ai eu un problème de batterie elle n'est plus reconnue, elle s'allume plus. J'ai un powerbook G4 12" de 1.3 ghz. C'est arrivé d'un coup j'ai tout néttoyé et ça n'a rien changé. a chaque fois que je démarre l'ordi la date se met en 1970. Je vais vérifié si il y a encore la garantie. (je crois que ça fait 7 mois)
PS: Le numéro de série de la batterie correspond au batterie défectueuse des ibooks mais j'ai un powerbook donc elle n'est pas défectueuse?
Merci à vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

Si ton Mac est sous garantie, direction SAV. Toutefois, d'après mes infos, la production des PowerBook 12" 1,33 Ghz a été arrêtée en janvier 2005 ???


----------



## jujub (10 Juin 2006)

oui tu as réson je me suis trompé ça fait plus d'un an    donc pas de garantie pas de sav.
Sinon tu sais d'où ça vient?
Merci de ton aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

Tu devrais essayer de voir si ta batterie ne rentre pas dans le programme d'échange, sinon, à part faire un chèque ...


----------



## jujub (10 Juin 2006)

oui ça rentre dans le programme d'échange des ibook mais pas celui des powerbook pas le même numéro de série de la batterie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

jujub (plus haut) a dit:
			
		

> PS: Le numéro de série de la batterie correspond au batterie défectueuse des ibooks mais j'ai un powerbook donc elle n'est pas défectueuse?






			
				jujub a dit:
			
		

> oui ça rentre dans le programme d'échange des ibook mais pas celui des powerbook pas le même numéro de série de la batterie.




Uh    

Si c'est le même N° de série, c'est la même batterie, non ?


----------



## jujub (10 Juin 2006)

ben en fait lorsque je remplis le formulaire d'échange ça me dit que ce n'est pas une batterie défectueuse car la batterie a le numéro de modéle des batteries de powerbook déféctueuses ( A1079 ) mais pas le numéro de série déféctueux le numéro de série est HQ441 2PYQSJB or les numéros de series commençant par HQ441 sont déféctueu pour les ibook, mais j'ai un powerbook donc sur le site le programme d'échange ça marche pas. Est-ce que la batterie est réellement déféctueuse et la structure de leur site m'empeche de pouvoir l'échanger ou alors est-ce une coincidence?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

Je ne sais pas, les PowerBook et iBook 12 pouces ont semble-il des batteries aux caractéristiques identiques, mais sont-ce bien des batteries identiques ?


----------



## jujub (10 Juin 2006)

ça m'arrangerait que oui   mais je sais pas du tout.
En tout cas je te remercie de ton aide.


----------



## super-paul0 (15 Juin 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai un powerbook depuis 5 mois. Je trouve que l'autonomie de la batterie a beaucoup diminué, de 4h à 3h en moyenne. En plus sur coconut battery je suis à 80% de la charge d'origine ? Y a t'il un moyen d'y remédier ? 
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2006)

Tu as réinitialisé ta PMU ? Ça pourrait être un artefact venant de là.


----------



## super-paul0 (15 Juin 2006)

c'est pas dangereux de réinitialiser le pmu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'Apple le préconiserait dans les fiches de sa base de connaissance et les docs de ses différents portables si c'était le cas. En tout cas, aucun de mes PowerBook n'a eu à en souffrir.


----------



## super-paul0 (15 Juin 2006)

je viens d'effectuer un reset pmu. mais ma batterie est toujours à 81%


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2006)

Bon, tout à l'heure j'avais pas regardé l'image : non, là ta batterie, à 1% près, elle est dans les charts ! 172 cycles, , disons qu'en théorie, tu devrais être à 82,8%, mais 172 cycles en huit mois, c'est pas mal, c'est quasiment charge/décharge en permanence, ça explique le 1,8% de supplément.

L'âge intervient pour les batteries peu sollicitées, mais ce n'est pas le cas de la tienne.


----------



## super-paul0 (15 Juin 2006)

merci... je me rendais pas compte que les batteries s'usaient aussi vite !! je vais essayer de laisser l'ordi branché sur secteur plus souvent !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2006)

La PMU a deux utilités principales : 

1) économies d'énergie
2) éviter l'usure prématurée des batteries en arrêtant la charge lorsqu'elles sont chargées à 100%, puis en ne la reprenant que lorsque le pourcentage de charge descend sous 95 ou 96%.

Ainsi, rien n'est envoyé à la batterie tant que ce n'est pas nécessaire, il n'y a donc aucun inconvénient à laisser un portable Apple branché sur le secteur en permanence.


----------



## jujub (20 Juin 2006)

Je vais appeler quand j'aurai passer les exams l'applestore pour savoir si le numéro de série est déféctueu en attendant j'ai téléchargé coconut battery et la plus part du temps la batterie n'est pas reconnue mais j'ai obtenue 2 fois ça :





Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## mp_ (20 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir !

Ca fait un moment que je parcours ce forum en tant que simple lecteur, et voilà, je me lance maintenant, j'ai un soucis, concernant, vous l'aurez deviné, une batterie.

Je possède un iBook G4 12" acheté il y a 2 mois, tout fonctionne bien. Mercredi dernier, j'ai acheté sur le refurb un second iBook G4 12" identique, avec cependant un problème : la batterie ne s'arrête pas de charger. Une fois arrivée à 100%, la lumière orange ne passe pas au vert, et OS X m'indique toujours que la batterie charge (sans pour autant réussir à calculer le temps de charge restant, normal ...).

Avec CoconutBattery, ma batterie est indiquée comme ayant une charge totale de ... 4545 mAh ! Est-ce que ça viendrait de là ? Mon autre iBook a bien une charge supérieure à la normale aussi (4499), mais aucun souci cependant.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

Il est possible que la PMU de ton second PowerBook ne soit pas en état. Essaie de la ré-initialiser, puis, si c'est inefficace, il te faudra contacter le SAV, car ton problème ne vient pas de la batterie mais de l'électronique du Mac.


----------



## mp_ (20 Juin 2006)

d'accord (mais c'est un iBook )

Je vais tenter un reset PMU, et jer eviens après dire ce qu'il en est


----------



## pim (20 Juin 2006)

La batterie passe en charge lente dès qu'elle est à 100 %, normalement le voyant passe au vert au bout d'un temps plus ou moins long, allant jusqu'à 2 heures... Cette charge lente est importante pour la durée de vie de la batterie.


----------



## mp_ (20 Juin 2006)

Je vais attendre un peu, alors.

Un reset de la PMU n'y a rien fait. Cependant, le problème ne peut pas venir du portable en lui-même, car après un échange de batterie, la nouvelle batterie se comporte toujours de la même façon, même dans mon "ancien" iBook.

Je reviens donc vous embêter dans 2 heures pour vous dire de quoi il en retourne


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai, j'avais oublié, il y a aussi un peu d'électronique embarquée dans la batterie pour assurer son dialogue avec la PMU. Ça pourrait venir de là, n'attends pas trop, parce que la garantie sur les batteries n'est, je crois, pas aussi longue que sur le matos lui même.


----------



## mp_ (20 Juin 2006)

le portable n'a même pas une semaine de bouffée dans la garantie, alors ça va 

En tous cas, je crois que je me suis alarmé trop vite, en effet, après une attente à 100%, le portable arrête de charger. Je retente un cycle de déchrge/recharge, des fois que, mais le problème semble résolu, merci les gars !


----------



## kaos (22 Juin 2006)

un petit freeware permet d'avoir pas mal d'info sur ça batterie, la date de fabrication , sa charge originelle et la perte (vieillesse) coconutBattery_2_2   dispo sur ce ftp http://universale.free.fr

c'est loin d'etre un scoop mais c est bien utile

de plus les beteries mac ne sont vraiment pas les plus cheres comparés au pc et sont sensées etre de bonnes qualités


----------



## kaos (22 Juin 2006)

:rose:j'ai pourtant parcouru le post .... j'ai loupé le post qui en parlais déjà et malgres une recherche par mot clef rien n est resorti .... j ai du faire une faute de frappe :rose:

on va donc dire que deux c est mieu que un d'accord ?


----------



## Kyky (10 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon iBook a 17 mois, il ne fait pas partie des séries de batteries défectueuses mais depuis quelques jours la batterie n'est plus disponible, d'après le message indiqué par l'icône du gestionnaire d'énergie. En fait, la première fois, le portable s'est éteint sans afficher auparavant l'habituel message précisant que la batterie est presque vide. Et depuis le comportement est le même à chaque redémarrage. L'heure est réinitialisée, le gestionnaire cherche à calculer le temps de charge restant (Calcul..), il n'y parvient pas et au bout de quelques minutes l'icône se transforme en pile avec une croix à l'intérieur. 
Une pression sur le bouton de test de la batterie provoquait le clignotement d'une des LED seulement au début, plus rien du tout maintenant, certainement le signe d'une charge complètement nulle.
Lorsque le gestionnaire calcule encore le temps de charge restant, la batterie apparait comme installée dans les Informations Systèmes avec une charge restante nulle :

Batterie installée :    Oui
  Premier avertissement de niveau bas :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4480
  Capacité restante (mAh) :    0
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    0
  Tension (mV) :    10021
  Comptage de cycles :    0

Une fois la croix apparue sur l'icône de notification, la batterie n'apparait plus comme installée. Si je débranche le cable secteur, l'ordinateur s'éteint immédiatement. La batterie semble donc reconnue mais impossible à charger du fait sans doute de sa faible charge.
J'ai réinitialisé PMU et PRAM mais rien n'y fait :
- Maj-Contrôle-Alt-Bouton d'alimentation : PMU
- Commande-Option-P-R : mémoire vive de paramètres (PRAM) et RAM non volatile (NVRAM)

Maintenant, j'espère 2 choses que ce soit la batterie qui ait une capacité restante trop faible pour démarrer sa charge et qu'Apple veuille bien me faire un échange comme si c'était une série de batterie reconnue comme défectueuse car je n'ai pas d'Apple Care.
A moins que quelqu'un de MacGen ait une idée pour la recharger ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

Cherche dans ce thread, il y a un programme d'Apple pour r&#233;initialiser les batteries, je ne sais pas si elles sont toutes concern&#233;es, ou juste pour des machines sp&#233;cifiques, mais au point o&#249; tu en es ... 

EDIT : J'ai retrouv&#233;, c'est Battery reset 2.0, et &#231;a concerne les PowerBook G3 et les iBook, sans pr&#233;cision de proc. Par contre, je n'ai pas retrouv&#233; l'adresse de t&#233;l&#233;chargement.


----------



## Kyky (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est un programme de 99 qui tourne sur Mac OS 9, voici le read me d'Apple : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60655

Sur l'iBook, il semble ne faire qu'un reset de la PMU.

Quelqu'un a déjà réussi à recharger sa batterie autrement qu'en passant par le portable ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

VST avait fait un temps des chargeurs pour les batteries des PowerBook "WallStreet", mais ils ont &#233;t&#233; rachet&#233;s, et je ne souviens plus par qui (leur produits actuels sont sur le site du repreneur).


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2006)

un nouveau sujet dédier batterie des Machine PowerPc est ici et un autre dédier Mac Intel est la on ferme


----------

